# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  [Hearthstone] Tournoi DVP Mai 2017

## Alvaten

Comme propos par Zirak, j'ouvre un sujet avec sondage pour lorganisation d'un petit tournoi Hearthstone. C'est ouvert  tout le monde quelque soit votre niveau, le but est de s'amuser. Evidemment il y a rien  gagner sinon le respect (ou la haine  ::aie:: ) des autres membres. 

Je vous propose plusieurs options de restriction qui plairons ou pas  chacun en fonction de sa collection. Perso a m'est gal. Evidemment veuillez voter seulement si vous souhaitez participer  ::): 

*Inscription :*
Jusqu'au 1er mai, simplement en postant ici. 

*Date :*
Je pense que jouer en mai serai optimal. Chacun sera responsable de s'organiser avec ses adversaires pour trouver un crneau, a serai bien de jouer au moins une partie par semaine je pense pour rgler le truc en 1mois max.  

*Format :*
Double bracket (winer et looser). Chaque match ce jouera en BO5 conquest (le meilleure des cinq, quand vous gagnez une partie avec une partie, vous DEVEZ changer de deck, vous devez ainsi obtenir un victoire avec chaque deck pour gagner)
Les decks devrons rester identiques tout au long du tournoi, pour des raisons d'organisation je ne demanderai pas les decks listes, on la joue  la confiance. 
3 decks chacun, on annonce ses 3 classes (diffrentes) aprs le rsultat des restrictions
En finale le joueur arrivant du looser bracket part avec un BO de retard. 

En gros c'est le format de la plupart des tournois. Si ne comprenez rien, pas de panique je vous explique volontiers en MP

*Restriction du les deck*
Selon le rsultat du sondage. En tant qu'organisateur autocrate, je prendrai les choix qui s'imposent si aucun choix ne se dmarque. 

Les choix sont cumulatifs, par exemple libre + low cost ou standard + low cost ...

Prcision pour "Aucun doublon (une carte joue dans un deck ne peut pas tre joue dans les autres)" je parle videment de doublon entre les deck. Les cartes pourraient tre doubles dans un deck en particulier.

*Le Tournoi* :

Pice jointe 273068

La page du tournoi : https://www.toornament.com/tournamen...459e/stages/1/

Participent :

- Alvaten (Guerrier, Druide, Paladin)
- Rayek (mage, voleur, paladin)
- Nhaps (Voleur, Pala, Guerrier)
- shadowmoon (Paladin, Prtre et Guerrier)
- Zirak(mage / druide / paladin)
- virginieh (Voleur / Paladin / Druide)
- ElSpopo (???)
- GPPro (???)
- Barsy (Guerrier/Mage/Chasseur)
- Wingelin  (???)
- halaster08 (Pala, Prtre, Cham)

Comment a se passe ?

Je laisse les derniers annoncer leurs trois decks. Aprs chacun sarrange pour changer son BTag avec son adversaire, organiser une rencontre et viens annoncer son rsultat ici  ::): 

Je vous rappel qu'on joue en BO5. 

a serai bien si tout le monde avait russit  jouer un match le week-end prochain.

----------


## Zirak

J'ai comme une sensation trange, un sentiment d'inachev, comme si il manquait quelque chose, mais je n'arrive pas  voir ce que cela pourrait tre. 

 ::aie::

----------


## Alvaten

Le sondage est cre aprs le message et a m'a pris du temps d'crire tous les choix  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

Il manque quand mme les meilleurs choix :

- ultra ultra low cost : sans lgendaires ni piques
- mega ultra low cost : sans lgendaires ni piques et sans doublons de rares
- giga ultra low cost : sans lgendaires ni piques ni rares
- Supra mega giga ultra low cost : sans lgendaires ni piques ni rares et sans doublons de communes (loul)

Perso je m'inscris, peu importe le format, j'hsite encore sur quoi voter sans trop cocher trop de trucs. xD

----------


## Alvaten

Je vois qu'ElSpopo tu  vot "Autre" tu pense  quoi ?

----------


## Wingelin

Hello,

J'ai vot pour du low cost (1 lgendaire) et sans doublon (rgle que je trouve la plus intressante parmi celles proposes pour viter trop de redondance).

Aprs je suis motiv quelques soient les rgles choisies :-)

----------


## GPPro

J'ai vot standard, comme dj argument je suis contre la limitation de lgndaires/piques etc. car a favorise ENORMEMENT les decks aggros. Un war pirate sans leeroy ou patches vous dfoncera toujours  :;):

----------


## Alvaten

> J'ai vot standard, comme dj argument je suis contre la limitation de lgendaires/piques etc. car a favorise ENORMEMENT les decks aggros. Un war pirate sans leeroy ou patches vous dfoncera toujours


Il aurai fallu vot "standard + sans restrictions" alors, mais je prend en compte ta remarque  ::): 
J'ai mis le choix sans restrictions par opposition aux choix 3 et + mais je comprend que ce soit pas clair. 

Je suis assez d'accord que le low cost favorise l'agro. Les decks contrles fonctionnent souvent autour de plusieurs grosse lgendaires. On verra ce que choisissent les gens et aprs on testera, on ne peux pas deviner avant ce que jouerons les gens. Perso si on joue en low cost j'essaierai de jouer des choses originales plutt qu'un trio "zoo, pirate, bte"

Je pense que le but du low cost c'est pas forcment de rendre le jeu moins "cancer" mais de donner  tout le monde les mme armes avec une collection rduite. Il faut en tre conscient.




> rgle que je trouve la plus intressante parmi celles proposes pour viter trop de redondance).


Oui, c'est aussi celle qui mintresse le plus. a force  chercher des ides de deck plus originales et les carte "auto-include" seront ainsi limites.

----------


## virginieh

Pas de prfrences pour les rgles.

----------


## Alvaten

Pour le moment nous serions :

- Zirak
- ElSpopo
- GPPro
- Rayek
- shadowmoon
- Wingelin
- Barsy
- virginieh
- Alvaten

Si je vous oublie faite moi signe. Pour le moment on partirai en standard avec peut tre aucun doublon

----------


## Zirak

> Pour le moment nous serions :
> 
> - Zirak
> - ElSpopo
> - GPPro
> - Rayek
> - Zirak
> - shadowmoon
> - Wingelin
> ...


Je n'ai pas t oubli, mais tu m'as compt 2 fois en revanche, et tu ne t'es pas compt.  ::):

----------


## Alvaten

Je vous propose de lancer le tournoi la semaine prochaine. Il y a encore possibilit de s'inscrire. 

On va donc jouer cette dition en standard sans doublons. Je rappel que vos decks doivent tre fixe pour tout le tournoi et les classes joues annonces ici. a laisse donc 1 semaine  chacun pour crer ses 3 decks et ventuellement les tester et les modifier avant le dbut.  

Le bracket sera cre dimanche prochain.

----------


## Nhaps

dispo

----------


## Rayek

Rappel dimanche on vote :p

----------


## Alvaten

@Nhaps pas de problme, grce  toi on est un nombre pair 

@Rayek oui oui, je suis aussi concern avec ma double nationalit. Je devrai quand mme avoir le temps d'organiser le tout pendant que je suivrai le 20h  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

Bon, perso j'ai 3/4 decks de "prts", je me tte encore sur quelques modifs et dans le choix des classes.


D'ailleurs, cela ne nous laisse qu'une semaine pour rgler les menus dtails :

- pour l'instant nous sommes 10, donc probablement un arbre asymtrique avec 2 personnes qui joueront un match de plus que les autres (mais bon, l dessus, je ne vois pas trop quoi faire de plus...).

- on a jusqu' quand pour annoncer ses decks *exactement* ? 

=> le bracket sera fait dimanche : donc inscriptions et annonces des classes ouvertes jusque l ? On a un ordre d'ide du moment de la journe dimanche ? ^^

- On fait comment, on se pointe avec 3 decks pile-poil, ou on en prvoit 4 et l'adversaire en ban 1 sur 4 avant chaque match ? (Enfin je ne suis pas certain que tout le monde ait de quoi faire 4 decks de toutes faons.  ::D: )

----------


## Alvaten

> pour l'instant nous sommes 10, donc probablement un arbre asymtrique avec 2 personnes qui joueront un match de plus que les autres (mais bon, l dessus, je ne vois pas trop quoi faire de plus...).


Oui exactement,  moins que 6 joueurs s'inscrivent soudainement on aura pas le choix. Sauf erreur on  dj fait a une fois. Le hasard choisira ces personnes.




> - on a jusqu' quand pour annoncer ses decks exactement ?


Avant le dbut du premier match. On va donc dire que les gens peuvent jouer ds lundi midi, donc annonce jusquau lundi 8 mai 12:00




> le bracket sera fait dimanche : donc inscriptions et annonces des classes ouvertes jusque l ? On a un ordre d'ide du moment de la journe dimanche ? ^^


Oui, je prendrai tout le monde jusqu cration du bracket

Je pense faire a dimanche  15h42 UTC+1 

Aprs quand tre ce que je posterai ici, probablement dans la soire vers 18h.




> On fait comment, on se pointe avec 3 decks pile-poil, ou on en prvoit 4 et l'adversaire en ban 1 sur 4 avant chaque match ?


Je me suis pos la question. Comme j'ai annonc 3, on va faire sans ban.

----------


## Barsy

J'ai quelques decks de prts. Quand est-ce qu'il faudra annoncer ses classes ?

----------


## Alvaten

Quand tu veux, j'accepte mme les changement jusqu'au dlai de lundi midi.

Perso je pense jouer Guerrier, Druide, Pala

----------


## Rayek

Pour ma part, mage, voleur, paladin

----------


## Nhaps

Voleur, Pala, Guerrier

----------


## Zirak

Comme je disais tout  l'heure, j'hsite encore, je ferais mon choix dfinitif d'ici dimanche aprs quelques tests de plus.


Par contre du coup, on est bien d'accord que l'on part sur un truc plus ou moins fun, donc  priori des decks que l'on ne croise pas 9 parties sur 10 hein?   ::aie:: 

Non parce que la rgle du "sans doublon", au final, cela n'a aucun impact pour jouer le trio / quatuor de tte de la mta pratiquement, donc si c'est pour se manger que du voleur qute / guerrier qute-provoc ou pirate / pala murloc / mage freeze, a va tre un tournoi "normal" dans la meta actuelle, et cela ne va pas tre spcialement "fun" lol  ::D: 

juste histoire d'tre sr, sur quel type de deck m'orienter. ^^

----------


## Barsy

> Non parce que la rgle du "sans doublon", au final, cela n'a aucun impact pour jouer le trio / quatuor de tte de la mta pratiquement, donc si c'est pour se manger que du voleur qute / guerrier qute-provoc ou pirate / pala murloc / mage freeze, a va tre un tournoi "normal" dans la meta actuelle, et cela ne va pas tre spcialement "fun" lol 
> 
> juste histoire d'tre sr, sur quel type de deck m'orienter. ^^


Dans ce cas, il ne faut pas partir en format standard mais plutt en format wild non ? Parce que mes decks "fun" c'est l qu'ils se trouvent. J'ai pas suffisamment de cartes Ungoro pour jouer fun en standard, je ne crafte que les decks "efficaces" (et avec les 4000 poussires qu'on a rcupr en dbut de mta, je me suis fait plaisir ^^).

----------


## Zirak

On a pris standard car certains ont dsenchant leurs cartes wilds pour eux aussi, se crafter les decks efficaces Un'Goro. ^^

Aprs il y a fun et fun, et efficace et efficace, un deck peut tre fun et efficace sans pour autant rouler sur la meta. 

Sinon, moi cela ne me drange pas de jouer la poigne de decks plus ou moins cancer cite prcdemment, je les ais aussi, c'est juste histoire de savoir quel degr de "funitude" et "d'efficacitude" on veut avoir dans ce tournoi, que je ne me pointe pas avec des decks kikoo yolo hors meta si tout le monde joue voleur qute / war pirate / pala murloc.  ::D:

----------


## Alvaten

> Par contre du coup, on est bien d'accord que l'on part sur un truc plus ou moins fun, donc  priori des decks que l'on ne croise pas 9 parties sur 10 hein?


Je n'ai rien impos donc rien nempche les gens de jouer ce qu'ils veulent. 

Perso je joue un deck fun cre par mon frre, un deck "fort" et un deck de mon cru que je sais pas ou placer. Mais le deck fort n'est pas un des "canceriseur" de la mta  ::): 




> Dans ce cas, il ne faut pas partir en format standard mais plutt en format wild non ? Parce que mes decks "fun" c'est l qu'ils se trouvent


C'est aussi mon avis, mais les gens on vot  ::):  
Pero mes deck vraiment fun sont tous en wild

----------


## Zirak

Ok ok, comme je disais, c'tait juste pour savoir comment orienter ma line-up, je vais ptet revoir un peu  la baisse mes extravagances et revenir dans des choses un peu plus classiques pour une partie des decks alors.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Barsy

Il y a des decks bien trop forts dans la nouvelle mta (depuis 2 mtas en fait) pour que l'on puisse considrer qu'il y ait des decks "fun" qui aient une chance. 
C'est un peu le problme du jeu. Si Hearthstone avait t bien quilibr, chaque joueur serait cens se crer un deck sur mesure et le confronter aux autres. Alors que l, tout le monde crafte les decks tier 1 publis sur le net et les jouent sans se poser de questions (et les tiers 1 sont les decks les plus cons  jouer... Le rogue quest, c'est juste une aberration, il aurait du tre nerf rapidement !!  :8O: ).

Pour ma part, mon jeu fun prfr est le rogue meule : difficile  placer et personne ne s'y attend jusqu' ce qu'arrive le premier Oracle. Je ne vois pas comment le jouer en standard, il y a trop de cartes ncessaires qui n'y sont plus (La plus importante est Bran) et il y a aujourd'hui tellement de decks aggro (le seul moyen de contrer un aggro aujourd'hui c'est d'avoir un aggro plus rapide) que le meule est juste impossible  jouer.

Bref, ce sera difficile de jouer fun en standard, n'ayant pas mis un rond dans HS, je n'ai que les cartes ncessaires aux meilleurs decks. Certes c'est "cancer", mais c'est le jeu qui veut a. (par contre, je ne vois pas l'intrt de dcraft des cartes wild pour jouer en standard, le wild est le seul endroit o on peu se marrer dans le jeu)

----------


## Nhaps

Si c'est en wild a va tre compliqu pour moi, j'ai tout dez ^^

----------


## Alvaten

On reste en standard comme annonc, pas d'inquitude  ::):

----------


## shadowmoon

Au final a sera Paladin, Prtre et Guerrier

----------


## Zirak

Yop, pour ma part cela sera mage / druide / paladin.

Je ne suis pas sr d'avoir tout le monde dans ma friendlist (notamment virginieh), donc je remets mon BTAG : Zirak#2543

Perso, je suis up ds qu'on a le bracket, que mes adversaires n'hsitent pas  me /w si je suis connect, mme sur un autre jeu.  ::):

----------


## virginieh

Pour ma part a sera :
Voleur / Paladin / Druide 

Mon tag : Saellyan#2404

----------


## Alvaten

Voila le bracket et fait



La page du tournoi : https://www.toornament.com/tournamen...459e/stages/1/

Participent :

- Alvaten (Guerrier, Druide, Paladin)
- Rayek (mage, voleur, paladin)
- Nhaps (Voleur, Pala, Guerrier)
- shadowmoon (Paladin, Prtre et Guerrier)
- Zirak(mage / druide / paladin)
- virginieh (Voleur / Paladin / Druide)
- ElSpopo (???)
- GPPro (Warrior / Pala / Druide)
- Barsy (Guerrier/Mage/Chasseur)
- Wingelin  (???)
- halaster08 (Pala, Prtre, Cham)

Comment a se passe ?

Je laisse les derniers annoncer leurs trois decks. Aprs chacun sarrange pour changer son BTag avec son adversaire, organiser une rencontre et viens annoncer son rsultat ici  ::): 

Je vous rappel qu'on joue en BO5. 

a serai bien si tout le monde avait russit  jouer un match le week-end prochain.

----------


## Zirak

Rayek et moi ferons notre match demain dans l'aprs-midi normalement.

Bonne chance  tous !

----------


## Alvaten

virginieh et moi mme jouerons mercredi soir vers 19h

----------


## Barsy

Pour ma part ce sera Guerrier/Mage/Chasseur, et j'ai tent un peu de "fun" pour voir.

----------


## halaster08

Bonjour, 

Je suppose que c'est trop tard pour s'inscrire ?

----------


## Alvaten

Hello,

Dans l'absolu a me drangerai pas puisquon a pas encore jou. Mais avec un nombre impair de joueur je sais pas comment le bracket ragit. Je regarde ce soir en rentrant si a supporte l'ajout d'un joueur. 

Sinon, faut attendre le prochain tournoi.

----------


## halaster08

> Hello,
> 
> Dans l'absolu a me drangerai pas puisquon a pas encore jou. Mais avec un nombre impair de joueur je sais pas comment le bracket ragit. Je regarde ce soir en rentrant si a supporte l'ajout d'un joueur.


Ok Merci.
Dans le doute je met quand mme ma lineup: Paladin, Prtre, Chaman

----------


## Zirak

Du coup on joue quand mme notre match avec Rayek ou on attend ?

Je ne suis pas sr, mais si tu ajoute un joueur, il faudra peut-tre relancer un bracket. Aprs vu que l'on n'a pas commenc, moi cela ne me drange pas que l'on ajoute Halaster, mais du coup, je ne suis pas sr de retomber contre Rayek ds le 1er tour. ^^

----------


## Alvaten

Ok attendez, je serai chez moi vers 18h

----------


## Alvaten

C'est tout bon dsol du retard, j'ai pu conserver les matches (bracket  jour en page 2)

----------


## halaster08

> C'est tout bon dsol du retard


J'ai failli me plaindre, mais bon vu que c'tait  cause de moi j'ai rien dit, t'as de la chance ^^
Mon Btag: Halaster#21572

----------


## Rayek

J'ai mis  jour le premier post de la discussion avec le tableau des matchs (je le mettrais  jour quand alvaten postera la mise  jour du tableau des matchs)
a vitera de chercher dans les posts ^^

----------


## Zirak

@Rayek :

Bon bah du coup on se reprogramme cela ds que tu es dispo, sauf gros imprvu dont je ferais part ici, de mon ct je peut m'arranger pour l'tre tous les jours entre 18h et 23h.

----------


## Alvaten

> J'ai mis  jour le premier post de la discussion avec le tableau des matchs (je le mettrais  jour quand alvaten postera la mise  jour du tableau des matchs)
> a vitera de chercher dans les posts ^^


Cool merci, je peux plus le faire moi mme  cause de "lanciennet" du message. C'est pratique d'avoir un modo joueur  ::):

----------


## GPPro

Warrior / Pala / Druide

----------


## Rayek

> @Rayek :
> 
> Bon bah du coup on se reprogramme cela ds que tu es dispo, sauf gros imprvu dont je ferais part ici, de mon ct je peut m'arranger pour l'tre tous les jours entre 18h et 23h.


Je suis dispo en gnral entre 18h30 et 20h la semaine et un peu plus dispo le week end (aprs je suis en live pour ma chaine youtube)

Pour infos je filmerai mes matchs comme d'ab  ::): 




> Cool merci, je peux plus le faire moi mme  cause de "lanciennet" du message. C'est pratique d'avoir un modo joueur


N'hsite pas  m'envoyer un MP si tu veux que je modifie le 1er post.

----------


## Rayek

Pour ma part, si personne ne joue de deck fun et que des deck mta, je me retire du tournoi, aucun intret si c'est pour retrouver des decks du ladder

Car Druide Aggro, Paladin Murloc et mage secret tempo pas terrible

Zirak 3 Rayek 2

----------


## Zirak

Rsum du match Rayek vs Zirak (en attendant que Rayek poste sa vido, le temps qu'il fasse le montage tout a)

Game 1 : Paladin (R) vs Druide (Z)

Je me fais grer mon pauvre early, et me retrouve dans l'incapacit de remonter par la suite.

Victoire de Rayek : 20  0


Game 2 : Mage (R) vs Paladin (Z)

Malgr le mulligan, je me retrouve avec une main assez "fin de partie", et je me fais rouler dessus...

Victoire de Rayek : 28  -1


Game 3 : Voleur (R) vs Mage (Z)

Le match m'est plutt favorable, mais il m'a fallu du temps pour connaitre la version joue par Rayek, je n'tais pas du tout parti sur cela au dpart. Et malgr un petit sursis glan grce  l'une de mes propres cartes, la sortie de Rayek est trop lente pour pouvoir rivaliser.

(J'ai une pyro  8 via une glyphe, avec en main portail  7 et une seconde pyro  10, Rayek est  23 pv. Tour 8 je joue ma 1re pyro, il passe  13. Tour 9, je joue le portail, et a m'invoque le robot qui rend 6 ou 8 pv  l'adversaire, que Rayek s'est empress de tuer, le mettant ainsi hors de lethal de la 2me pyro ><. Il a grapill facile 3/4 tours grces  a car je ne piochais plus de dgts, mais heureusement qu'il m'a fait piocher avec ses murlocs.  ::D: )

Victoire de Zirak : 15  -4


Game 4 : Voleur (R) vs Paladin (Z)

Je fais une bonne sortie et malgr un peu de contrle de la part de Rayek (qui lui a fait une sortie vraiment pas top du tout), je garde possession du board et j'arrive  le grignoter petit  petit, et Rayek fini par concder le tour avant sa mort.

Victoire de Zirak : 30  2


Game 5 : Voleur (R) vs Druide (Z)

La aussi, le match up tait largement en ma faveur, et je fais une sortie plutt correcte. Rayek n'a pas suffisamment de ressources pour grer mon early explosif, et concde tour 4 ou 5, alors qu'il est encore  16pv, ne devant pas avoir en main de quoi se sortir de l.

Victoire de Zirak : 30  16


Score final : Victoire de Zirak - 3 manches  2.

J'ai vraiment eu trs peur, je me suis fait rouler dessus sur les deux premires, j'ai cru que j'allais me faire 3-0 ds le 1er match... xD 

Dans l'ensemble, que cela soit dans un sens ou dans l'autre, les parties ont toutes un peu t  sens unique ( part peut-tre la 3me entre le voleur et le mage), ce qui est un peu dommage, mais au moins on fini sur un match relativement serr tout de mme, car cela a t vrai des deux cts, j'avoue avoir eu une petite monte de pression au moment de lancer la 5me manche. ^^


Bon sinon, apparemment, mes decks ne sont pas assez "fun", pour toutes rclamations, contacter Barsy au service aprs-vente, le monsieur il m'a dit, le fun, c'est en wild  ::aie:: 

@Rayek : Mage burn, pas tempo/secret :p

Et puis c'est pas comme si j'avais demand / prvenu avant hein, mais entre les rponses apportes, et les line-up annoncs (avec du pala / voleur / guerrier presque partout), j'ai fait mes choix en pensant affronter du full ladder aussi justement... 

Enfin bon, a ne reste qu'un tournoi, sans rien  la cl, sur un jeu vido, faut pas se mettre dans des tats pareil.  :;):

----------


## Rayek

Des le 2me match je savais que j'avais perdu vu les deck que tu jouais car mon 3me deck (le voleur) ne pouvais rien faire contre ces decks

----------


## Barsy

> Bon sinon, apparemment, mes decks ne sont pas assez "fun", pour toutes rclamations, contacter Barsy au service aprs-vente, le monsieur il m'a dit, le fun, c'est en wild


Et pourtant, j'ai trouv le moyen de jouer un deck que je trouve fun (enfin, on verra ce qu'il donne, parce qu'en BO5, il suffit qu'un seul deck soit nul pour tout perdre).

Mais je maintiens, c'est trs difficile (en tout cas pour moi) de faire un deck fun en standard. La mta est formate pour que seuls quelques classes/deck existent, et il est difficile d'en sortir.

Alors qu'en wild, il y a plthore de cartes, c'est plus facile de laisser libre cours  sa crativit et donc d'inventer des decks fun.

Enfin, c'est que mon avis hein. L'important c'est de participer n'est-ce pas ?

----------


## Alvaten

> Pour ma part, si personne ne joue de deck fun et que des deck mta, je me retire du tournoi, aucun intret si c'est pour retrouver des decks du ladder


Vu le line-up de chacun (aucun dmo et plthore de deck pala et war) faut pas s'attendre  du mou. Aprs chacun  vot pour le format et au final je me rend compte que la rgle sans doublon apporte quasiment rien. Perso a m'a aucunement gn pour crer mes decks. 

Le prochain tournoi sera en Wild, si c'est moi qui lorganise, on vera ce que a donne. Et ceux qui n'ont plus les cartes ... et bien ils feront avec  ::aie:: 

Aprs c'est dommage que tu le prenne comme a. Ca fait des annes que je fait du tournoi de wargame,  chaque fois tu en a qui viennent avec des armes plus crade que d'autre juste pour casser des bouches. Ds que tu prend la notion de "tournoi" forcement a gnre de la comptition et donc a donne envie de jouer plus "dur", on pourra jamais satisfaire tout le monde. 

Et puis bon c'est qu'un mauvais moment  passer le tournoi en double bracket nautorise que deux loses  ::aie::  




> Mais je maintiens, c'est trs difficile (en tout cas pour moi) de faire un deck fun en standard. La mta est formate pour que seuls quelques classes/deck existent, et il est difficile d'en sortir.
> 
> Alors qu'en wild, il y a plthore de cartes, c'est plus facile de laisser libre cours  sa crativit et donc d'inventer des decks fun.


Clairement. Par contre si a laisse plus de moyen au gens de jouer fun, a ne bride personne de jouer dur




> Enfin, c'est que mon avis hein. L'important c'est de participer n'est-ce pas ?


Oui  ::): 

Perso je le rpte vu que c'est du standard, j'ai n'ai qu'un deck "fun" (j'en ai pas dans ce mode) qui reste malgr tout assez fort, un deck trs fort (de tournoi) mais qu'on croise pas forcment des masses en ladder. Un un deck de ma composition qui est au final assez moyen (mais je savais pas en le faisant ><)

----------


## Rayek

Je n'aurais jamais jouer mon deck voleur si on ne jouait pas "fun", un voleur qute Semi-meule sur cette mta c'est pas la peine.
Les deux autres deck que je joues sont fun (ils sont pas dans la mta) mais fort quand mme sur une bonne sortie (Ils ont battue un druide aggro et un paladin murloc).

Donc je le redit si c'est pour jouer contre des deck mta c'est sans moi, y a rien d'intressant  jouer contre des deck de ce type. C'est celui qui aura le plus de chance qui va gagner  deck identique.

----------


## GPPro

Je ne jouerai ni un pala murloc ni un druide aggro.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Alors qu'en wild, il y a plthore de cartes, c'est plus facile de laisser libre cours  sa crativit et donc d'inventer des decks fun.


Tout  fait, du coup, sur les 18 decks possibles, je dois en avoir seulement 5  ou 6 en standard, les autres sont en wild.

Je tiens aussi  prciser que j'ai fait la version wild d'une partie de mes decks standard et qu'ils sont encore pire ou meilleur (selon le point de vue) avec de veilles cartes trs puissantes.




> Le prochain tournoi sera en Wild, si c'est moi qui lorganise


Je m'inscrirai avec grand plaisir

----------


## Zirak

> Je ne jouerai ni un pala murloc ni un druide aggro.


Ni un guerrier qute, ni un guerrier pirate, ni un guerrier contrle sans qute (avec ou sans n'zoth), ni un paladin midrange, ni un paladin contrle, ni un paladin buff, ni pala n'zoth, ni un druide jade, ni un druide token, ni un druide ramp, sinon c'est pas "fun".  ::mouarf:: 

@all :
Si on ne joue pas les decks meta, c'est aucun deck meta, pas juste rler sur les 3 decks qui nous font perdre (ou fallait prvoir une autre line-up), et la meta actuelle, c'est entre 1 et 4/5 decks par classe, car mme si y'a 3/4 decks qui dominent (pour ceux qui veulent monter leurs rangs), on croise quand mme pas mal de decks diffrents.  ::D: 

@Rayek :

Je suis ok pour ton voleur (et encore que, t'es pas le 1er  tenter la meule), mais mme si je n'ai pas vu le dtails des listes, j'ai dj jou contre des decks comme ton mage ou ton pala, avoir 4/5 cartes qui changent ne font pas de tes decks des nouvelles listes inconnues "fun et hors meta". C'est juste des decks qui ne dominent pas la meta, mais qui en font quand mme parti.


Enfin bref, comme je disais hier, pour le ct "fun", j'ai demand avant, et on m'a plus ou moins fait comprendre que non, c'tait pas spcialement un tournoi "fun" et que *chacun jouait ce qu'il voulait*, surtout vu les limitations de certains au niveau du format. J'ai fais mes choix en consquence par rapport  ce que je pensais croiser, et je ne vais pas m'excuser d'avoir gagn hein.  ::D: 

Donc soit tout le monde prend conscience que cela ne reste qu'un jeu, avec un tournoi sans gain, et qu'il n'y a pas mort d'homme  perdre et l'on continue dans la bonne humeur, soit effectivement, *contrairement  ce qui a t dit la semaine dernire*, tout le monde veut jouer des decks "fun" qui ne font pas parti du top 5 meta, et  ce moment l, les ventuels concerns refont leur line-up, et on recommence de 0 (y'a eu que notre match de fait, donc a gne personne).      

Je prfre refaire le match, quitte  le perdre je m'en fiche, que de me faire pourrir pour un truc dfini clairement  l'avance...

----------


## halaster08

Perso je viens avec des decks que j'aime jouer qu'ils soient mta ou pas je m'en fou (mme si je perds), la notion de "fun" tant assez relative, par exemple jouer meule (ce que j'aime bien) c'est fun que d'un cot souvent, surtout si le mec en face joue contrle.
Et mme en standard ya moyen de jouer des decks sympa qui ont leurs chances sans tre mta.

edit: Le problme du Wild pour moi c'est que a favorise beaucoup le pay-to-win, ya quand mme pas mal de lgendaire bien crade que j'ai pas spcialement envie de revoir.
edit2: Pour ceux qui veulent absolument jouer des decks "fun" c'est pas un tournoi qu'il faut organiser, un tournoi mme sans rcompenses, on a envie de le gagner (ya toujours le prestige ^^, champion de DVP.com c'est pas rien). Faudrais plutt proposer un format, demander qui veut se battre selon ces rgles, RAF du score, on joue point.

----------


## Alvaten

Pour moi faut finir ce tournoi comme a maintenant qu'on est lanc, et malheureusement tans pis pour les mcontents. On fera mieux le prochain

----------


## Zirak

> edit2: Pour ceux qui veulent absolument jouer des decks "fun" c'est pas un tournoi qu'il faut organiser, un tournoi mme sans rcompenses, on a envie de le gagner (ya toujours le prestige ^^, champion de DVP.com c'est pas rien). Faudrais plutt proposer un format, demander qui veut se battre selon ces rgles, RAF du score, on joue point.





> Pour moi faut finir ce tournoi comme a maintenant qu'on est lanc, et malheureusement tans pis pour les mcontents. On fera mieux le prochain



C'est dj le 3me tournoi (en changeant  chaque fois), et c'est dj la 3me fois que cela revient sur le tapis, au bout d'un moment, va falloir comprendre que vu la disparit des collections et des niveaux des joueurs, on ne pourra pas organiser un tournoi qui soit parfait pour 100% des participants de toutes faons, c'est  chacun de s'inscrire en connaissance de cause.

Maintenant pour moi, ce n'est pas incompatible de jouer "fun" dans un tournoi, mais il faut que cela soit bien dfini  l'avance, et surtout, comme l'a signal Halaster, le "fun" c'est relatif, fun pour qui d'abord ? Pour les deux, ou juste pour soi-mme (un deck fun  jouer, n'est pas forcment fun  affronter) ? 

Comment on dtermine si un deck est fun ou pas ? Suffit qu'il ne fasse pas parti du top 3 / top 5 de la meta ? Mme si je ne vois pas le rapport, moi y'a pas de problme, prochain tournoi, on ban le top 5 des decks les plus jous si il faut.  ::aie:: 

Pour rappel : jouer en Wild ne changera rien, oui il y a un plus gros pool de cartes, oui il y' a moyen de faire plus de decks diffrents, mais non tous les decks ne sont pas fun (ni  jouer ni  affronter) et oui, il y a aussi une meta en wild, et oui, vous vous ferez clater pareil contre un deck performant dans la meta wild contre votre deck aubergiste bricol avec 3 bouts de ficelles.

Perso quand je veux m'amuser avec un deck fun sans format ni rgle d'imposs, sans me taper les decks cancers de la meta, et sans prise de tte, je duel mes contacts, je ne m'inscris pas dans un tournoi online. Pour ceux qui veulent jouer "fun" et seulement fun, pour se changer du ladder, rien ne vous empche de vous organiser des parties entre vous, maintenant que vous avez le BTAG des autres, vous n'tes pas obligs d'attendre qu'on organise un tournoi pour jouer ensemble... :p

----------


## Barsy

Zirak a raison, c'est un tournoi donc que le meilleur gagne. Ce sera difficile voire impossible d'avoir un format qui plait  tout le monde.

Donc jouons le tournoi tel qu'il est et nous verrons comment on organise le prochain.

----------


## Alvaten

Rappel du bracket :



Normalement je joue mon match ce soir.

Pas de news de Wingelin et ElSpopo par contre.

----------


## halaster08

> Pour ceux qui veulent jouer "fun" et seulement fun, pour se changer du ladder, rien ne vous empche de vous organiser des parties entre vous, maintenant que vous avez le BTAG des autres, vous n'tes pas obligs d'attendre qu'on organise un tournoi pour jouer ensemble... :p


Tout a fait, j'allais justement le proposer. J'ai vu que vous aviez parler de format sans doublons, j'avais vu un tournoi il y a longtemps sur ce format (BO5 (presque sur), conquest( moins sur mais a me parait logique, pour viter d'avoir un deck fort et des decks poubelle)), 0 doublons ni a l'intrieur d'un deck, ni entre les decks, donc les cartes neutres "op" ont ne peux pas les jouer partout, a avait donn des decks vraiment sympa et des matchs unique o tu dois vraiment rflchir car tu ne connais pas la liste adverse  l'avance. Si des gens sont intress pour tenter des parties sur ce format (ou un autre hein, je suis pas sectaire) n'hsitez pas  me contacter. Par contre a me parait possible qu'en standard, trop de cartes de classes en wild pour que la limitation inter-deck soit vraiment restrictive.

----------


## Rayek

Vous pouvez mettre tous mes prochains match en dfaite.

----------


## Zirak

Je trouve a vraiment dommage d'en arriver l, mais bon, je ne vais pas pleurer pour que tu reste...

Tu m'as coll 2/0 en mme pas 15 minutes (contre mes decks cancer meta abomifreux), et je souponne malheureusement que si tu avais gagn le BO, cette conversation n'aurait pas lieu.

Alors oui, ton deck voleur n'avait que peu de chance contre ces decks l (c'tait le but en mme temps, je m'attendais  du rogue qute, et tu joue un rogue qute sous opti version meule), mais tu as quand mme conscience qu'il aurait pu se faire 3-0 tout pareil mme avec des decks hors mta ? Et donc que le rsultat aurait t le mme, sauf que tu n'aurais pas eu l'excuse des decks meta pour rler.  

Je rappelle que :

- personne n'a dit que cela serait un tournoi fun, malgr que J'AI demand avant.
- que je n'ai pas fait ma line-up spcialement contre toi
- que je n'ai pas fait le bracket, et n'ai pas choisi de tomber contre toi
- que suivant les sorties de chacun, le rsultat aurait pu tre compltement diffrent pour chacune des 5 parties et donc le rsultat final galement.

Je pense que ton mage et ton pala, sont largement suffisamment efficace pour s'en sortir, et vu la vitesse o j'ai perdu, je n'ai pas trop eu le temps de voir le ct fun non plus, maintenant,  part faire exprs de perdre contre ton deck le moins optimis des 3, je ne vois pas trop ce que tu aurais voulu de plus, tu as quand mme failli me 3-0 en un rien de temps...

Dans un tournoi, y'a pas que la valeur intrinsque de chaque deck qui compte, ou mme la chance sur la main de dpart ou les top decks, ou le gameplay du joueur, faut aussi avoir un plan de jeu global, et faire sa line-up en consquence :

- Tu savais que ton rogue aurait du mal contre tel ou tel deck ? Fallait prvoir au moins un de tes decks (voir les deux autres mmes) pour battre ceux-l.

- C'tait le but soit du mage soit du pala voir des deux ? Pourquoi les jouer en 1er, et jouer ton deck le plus "faible" en dernier alors ?

Alors c'est bien beau d'hurler contre les decks meta, mais meta ou pas, faut aussi remettre un minimum en cause tes propres choix et dcisions. Tu as choisi tes archtypes de deck, tu as choisi chaque carte les composants, tu as choisi de les jouer dans cet ordre. Est-ce que tout a a t fait de la faon la plus optimise possible ? Est-ce que tous ces choix taient judicieux ? Sans vouloir te vexer encore plus, j'en doute.


Si j'ai dis que j'avais X decks en tte, que j'ai demand une semaine avant si c'tait version fun ou pas, que vu les rponses, j'ai annonc que j'allais pas trop insister sur le ct fun et qu'il m'a fallu cette semaine entire pour me dcider et annoncer mon line-up, c'est bien pour une raison. 

Tournoi amical ou pas, j'aime faire les choses bien, j'ai donc tudi ce qui tournait le plus en ce moment, j'ai t regarder les matchs-up et qu'est-ce qui battait quoi, j'ai choisi mes decks en consquence, que j'ai modifi un poil pour entrer quelques cartes tech suivant ce que j'ai prsum pouvoir rencontrer, et puis bah j'ai t m'entrainer avec mes 3 decks contre un peu tous les matchs up possibles surtout les plus dfavorables (c'est pratique d'avoir un frangin qui sert de cobaye xD). 

Bref, j'ai optimis mes chances, sachant que la rgle des doublons ne changerait rien (comme je l'avais annonc) et qu'il y a parmi vous de bons joueurs avec des decks loin d'tre dgueu (de mon exprience sur les 2 tournois prcdents), et que donc, je risquais potentiellement de croiser du gros decks bien gras. Et quand j'ai commenc  voir les premires annonces de line-up, avec du pala partout + soit guerrier soit rogue, bah dsol, mais a puait les decks meta quand mme. 

Et pour info : mage + pala + voleur, mme si le voleur est en perte de vitesse et que ta version, n'tait pas la version opti (chose que je ne pouvais savoir par avance), a reste quand mme dans le top 5 des decks les plus cancers de la meta.

Tu ne t'es pas prononc la semaine prcdente sur le ct "fun", tu annonces une line-up potentiellement trs cancer,   
je ne comprends pas que tu ais pu t'attendre  un autre rsultat que a ? 

Ca fait X mois qu'on se tape une meta super aggro, en ce moment, le voleur qute fait chier tout le monde, donc tout le monde fait en sorte de jouer un truc qui roule dessus, donc dj, a s'annonait potentiellement compliqu, mais en plus, tu viens avec une liste mi-qute mi-meule (sachant que la meule n'a jamais t un summum d'efficacit  part contre des decks contrles super lents).  Bref, tu mlanges deux decks faibles contre les decks trs aggro, alors que tout le monde est limite forc de jouer trs aggro pour contrer le rogue justement. CQFD j'ai envie de dire...

----------


## Rayek

Il me semble avoir dit (avant qu'on fasse le tournoi) que si on ne partait pas sur des deck plus fun, cela ne mintressait pas, vu qu'on m'a intgr au tournoi je me suis dit ok, c'est bon on part sur du fun (Donc pas de deck super cancer de la mta) et le voleur pourrait tre sympa car deck un peu plus lents que les decks prsents en ce moment.

Sinon dsoler j'ai eu une trs bonne sortie sur mes deux decks mage et paladin (C'est le taunt lmentaire qui  fait la game contre ton deck paladin murloc + la 2/2 qui donne bouclier divin) et puis je vais pas jouer des feux follets non plus  ::aie::  

Enfin si alvaten  besoin pour mettre  jour le premier post il me MP, vous tes tous parties pour des decks super opti pas moi donc j'ai pas envie de perdre mon temps sachant que si je veux voir des decks de ce style j'ai qu'a appuyer sur jouer dans hearthstone en mode ladder.

----------


## Zirak

> Il me semble avoir dit (avant qu'on fasse le tournoi) que si on ne partait pas sur des deck plus fun, cela ne mintressait pas, vu qu'on m'a intgr au tournoi je me suis dit ok, c'est bon on part sur du fun (Donc pas de deck super cancer de la mta) et le voleur pourrait tre sympa car deck un peu plus lents que les decks prsents en ce moment.


J'ai relu le topic entier, celui de 2 pages commenc en janvier  propos de l'organisation de ce tournoi, ainsi que la fin du post du tournoi prcdent lorsque l'on a commenc  relancer les gens. 

Ce que j'ai trouv le plus rapprochant : 




> un tournoi avec thme genre (un ou plusieurs choix possible) : 
> - pas de lgendaire
> - que des cartes communes et cartes de base
> - Que des cartes  cot paire (ou impair)
> - Limite sur les cartes (1 leg, 2 piques, 6 Rares max)
> -etc ...
> 
> a changerai et *on ne verrai pas que des deck de la mta lors du tournoi.*


Mais tu ne dis nul part explicitement dans ces 3 sujets que si ce n'est pas du "fun" ou que s'il y a trop de decks meta, alors tu ne veux pas participer, du coup c'est pour cela que tu as t intgr au tournoi je pense.

Et encore une fois, quand j'ai pos la question y'a 1 semaine / 10 jours, tu as bien vu les rponses que j'ai eu, et tu n'as pas rebondi dessus pour dire quelque chose dans ce sens non plus, tu as juste annonc ton line-up. 


Bref, je le redis, je trouve cela dommage de ragir comme cela, surtout ds le 1er adversaire. On aurait refait des pools comme pour le tournoi prcdent, et tu te serais tap X mecs jouant que des decks meta, je pourrais comprendre, mais l... T'es comme tout le monde, t'avais 1 chance sur deux d'aller dans le looser bracket, maintenant, le tournoi n'est pas fini, tu peux trs bien battre tes prochains adversaires, aller en finale, et gagner (bon ptet pas si a tombe sur moi mwahahaha  ::aie:: ). Sachant que dans tous les cas, si tu perds le prochain match, tu es out de toutes faons, je ne vois pas ce que cela te cout de jouer le prochain match, mais bon, c'est toi qui voit hein...

----------


## Alvaten

Je propose de clore le dbat puisque visiblement personne n'est d'accord. Dommage pour ton dpart Rayek, mais chacun est libre.

----------


## Rayek

> J'ai relu le topic entier, celui de 2 pages commenc en janvier  propos de l'organisation de ce tournoi, ainsi que la fin du post du tournoi prcdent lorsque l'on a commenc  relancer les gens. 
> 
> Ce que j'ai trouv le plus rapprochant : 
> 
> 
> 
> Mais tu ne dis nul part explicitement dans ces 3 sujets que si ce n'est pas du "fun" ou que s'il y a trop de decks meta, alors tu ne veux pas participer, du coup c'est pour cela que tu as t intgr au tournoi je pense.
> 
> Et encore une fois, quand j'ai pos la question y'a 1 semaine / 10 jours, tu as bien vu les rponses que j'ai eu, et tu n'as pas rebondi dessus pour dire quelque chose dans ce sens non plus, tu as juste annonc ton line-up. 
> ...


J'ai dit il me semble, donc ma culpa j'aurais du le dire plus clairement.


sinon




> Bref, j'ai optimis mes chances, sachant que la rgle des doublons ne changerait rien (comme je l'avais annonc) et qu'il y a parmi vous de bons joueurs avec des decks loin d'tre dgueu (de mon exprience sur les 2 tournois prcdents), et que donc, je risquais potentiellement de croiser du gros decks bien gras. Et quand j'ai commenc  voir les premires annonces de line-up, avec du pala partout + soit guerrier soit rogue, bah dsol, mais a puait les decks meta quand mme.


En gros tu as fait tes decks en fonction des decks propos par les autres ... Paye ton fair-play car en gnral tu vois les decks des autres juste le jour du tournoi.





> Je propose de clore le dbat puisque visiblement personne n'est d'accord. Dommage pour ton dpart Rayek, mais chacun est libre.


J'ai 3 decks pas opti (dont un qui va se faire rouler dessus par 99% des decks de la meta) tu m'expliques lintrt de jouer. 
Et comme je l'ai dit qu'elle est l'intret de jouer contre des deck de la mta, on voit  tout les jour en ladder, c'est un tournoi amical, on est obliger de jouer des decks de la mort qui tue avec des decks identiques pour quasi tous (en plus dans le lot je pense que certain n'ont pas les cartes pour faire 3 decks de la mta)

Enfin bon, sujet clos pour moi, a fera des free win pour ceux qui tomberont contre moi.

----------


## halaster08

> vous tes tous parties pour des decks super opti pas moi


Non, moi je suis parti sur des decks que j'aime jouer, et a mon avis un seul peut tre considr "de la mta" et encore je fais avec les cartes que j'ai ^^

----------


## Alvaten

Le rsum de ma partie contre virginieh

Partie 1 :
Pala contrle (moi) contre Voleur C'thun (Lui)
J'ouvre avec mon deck le plus fort ne connaissant pas mon adversaire. Le C'hun de virginieh monte bien, mais je suis plus rapide que lui  le tuer le repop de mon Tyrion + une copie en main grce  un double secret bien sympa m'offre la victoire avant que l'ancien montre son tentacule.
Je gagne 18-0


Partie 2 :
Druide bte (moi) contre Voleur C'thun (Lui)
Il reprend le mme deck, mais je sais que mon deck est pas  la hauteur. Je narrive pas  prendre l'avantage et je m'incline logiquement.  
Je perd 26-0

Partie 3 :
Druide bte (moi) contre pala contrle (lui)
La partie s'annonce encore difficile pour moi, toujours  cause de mon deck chaussette. On est tout les deux  mi-pv avec presque pas de carte en main mais virginieh joue une impo des mains qui sonne ma dfaite.
Je perd 20-0

Partie 4: 
Guerrier qute "fun" (oui oui) contre druide Jade (lui)
Personne ne prend vraiment l'avantage, jenchane les taunts mais lui les gre et construit mme un petit board. On reste haut en pv tout les deux. Je fini par placer ma combo Cad cambrioleur + Baerdo qui me permet de lancer de nombreux pouvoirs hros (de Ragnaros) qui me permette de l'emporter. 
Je gagne 22-0

Partie 5 :
Druide bte (moi) contre Duide jade (lui)
On arrive sur l'ultime game qui s'annonce trs tendue. Je prend l'avantage mais j'puise ma main. virginieh sort un oracle murloc qui m'offre deux belle solutions qui auraient pu lui coter la victoire (je pense), en plus sa sortie est tardive et la jade tarde avant de finir par bien me la mettre profond.  ::aie:: 
Je perd 11-0

Bien jou  lui

----------


## Zirak

> En gros tu as fait tes decks en fonction des decks propos par les autres ... Paye ton fair-play car en gnral tu vois les decks des autres juste le jour du tournoi.


Juste pour clarifier cela, et aprs sujet clos pour moi aussi.

Je n'ai pas fais mes decks en fonction de ceux des autres, relis bien, surtout le passage juste avant, celui qui n'est pas dans ta citation :




> Tournoi amical ou pas, j'aime faire les choses bien, *j'ai donc tudi ce qui tournait le plus en ce moment, j'ai t regarder les matchs-up et qu'est-ce qui battait quoi, j'ai choisi mes decks en consquence, que j'ai modifi un poil pour entrer quelques cartes tech suivant ce que j'ai prsum pouvoir rencontrer*, et puis bah j'ai t m'entrainer avec mes 3 decks contre un peu tous les matchs up possibles surtout les plus dfavorables (c'est pratique d'avoir un frangin qui sert de cobaye xD).


Le fait de voir les classes annonces n'a fait que me conforter dans mon choix, et annonces avant ou non, fallait pas sortir de Saint-Cyr pour se douter qu'il y allait avoir plthore de pala / voleur / guerrier, c'est la meta actuelle, tout le monde la connait et la pratique, comme tu nous le rappelle, je me doutais donc qu'on allait forcment croiser majoritairement ce genre de decks, certains n'ayant pas assez de poussires pour jouer 15 decks diffrents. Je l'ai dit, amical ou pas, un tournoi, je le prpare :p

Enfin bref, ce n'est qu'un jeu, je ne vois mme pas l'intrt de dbattre de tout a, c'est compltement con, surtout que ces tournois se sont toujours bien drouls. Encore une fois, je suis dsol que ce match te fasse ragir ainsi, dommage.

----------


## virginieh

Puis faut pas dire que tous le monde a fait des decks meta 
Druide Jade ca doit tre le plus "rcent" de mes decks et c'est loin d'tre le plus reprsente dans la mta actuellement 
Voleur C'thun c'tait mme pas assez bon pour tre meta  y a un an
Mon paladin c'est le paladin classique propos dans les 3 choix, ou j'ai du chang que quelques (5 ou 6)cartes classiques quand mme pour lui laisser une chance

Alvaren c'est pareil, le seul deck qui ressemblait a un deck meta c'est son guerrier, et ce qui m'a fait le plus mal dedans c'est un combo qui n'est pas dans la meta du tout (mais bon il doit pas tre assez fiable pour y tre mais quand il tient a pte les dents.

J'espre que les autres joueurs aussi ont des decks pas 100% meta

Sinon sur le principe je suis d'accord avec Rayek, si c'tait pour jouer en boucle contre les decks qu'on voit en permanence sur le lader a servait  rien de faire un tournoi.

----------


## virginieh

j'ai fait mes matchs contre Barsy dans la foule, 
match 1 voleur C'thun contre guerrier quete meta 0/1
match 2 voleur C'thun contre mage quete meta 1/1
match 3 druide contre chasseur meta 1/2

Vu l'originalit des decks, puisque c'tait pour jouer contre les mmes decks que je vois en permanence sur le ladder sans mme que a me donne une chance de monter un peu, a n'avait plus dintrt, j'ai abandonn.

Bien jou a lui.

----------


## Barsy

Bon, pas facile ce tournois. J'ai semble-t-il blas virginieh car j'ai jou des decks "mta". Mais comme je l'ai dit, avec la suppression des cartes en avril dans le mode standard, j'ai du mal  suivre et heureusement qu'il y a eu les 4000 poussires pour que je puisse me refaire un peu. Mes decks "fun" sont en wild (et je m'amuse moi-mme davantage  les jouer que les decks standard).

Bref, au final faut presque s'excuser de jouer.

Pour les rsultats, j'ai gagn 2-1 (abandon sur la dernire partie).

War taunt (moi) - Rogue C'thun (virginieh) : Le rogue a fait un bon dbut, me descendant trs bas en PV, mais il n'est pas parvenu  passer mes dernier taunt malgr un C'thun 16/20.

Mage freeze otk (moi) - Rogue C'thun (virginieh) : Victoire du rogue, Antonidas est rest dans les deux dernires cartes de mon paquet.

Hunter betes (moi) - Druide (virginieh) : Victoire rapide du chasseur.

----------


## virginieh

Bah la question c'est pas de s'excuser de jouer, et je reponds pas parce que j'ai l'impression que tu as pas compris ce que je voulais dire.
Ni mme dans mon cas de gagner ou perdre parce que la plupart du temps les parties hearthstone se jouent plus  la chance qu'au deck  proprement parler.

La preuve dans les matchs qu'on a fait, comme tu l'as dit dans les 3 tours entre le moment ou j'ai sorti mon C'thun contre ton guerrier et ma dfaite j'avais reussi a sortir une des cartes qui me permettait de tuer le dernier taunt qui me genait sans l'attaquer avec le C'thun, je gagnais.
Le 2eme match si tu avais eu ton antonidas dans la main, c'est toi qui gagnait.
le 3eme a t le seul vraiment dsquilibr parce que c'tait sans doute le plus avantageux pour toi et j'ai eu une main trs mauvais au depart. Si tu avais gard ton mage comme tu aurais pu le faire puisque tu avais perdu le 2eme, a aurait t sans doute plus compliqu pour toi.


Bref sur chacun des matchs a c'est jou finalement  trs peu et le score aurait pu tre exactement l'inverse que j'aurais abandonn de la mme faon.

Ce que je ne comprends pas en fait c'est ta rponse que tous tes decks "fun" sont en wild parce que tu m'as dit que tu avais trs peu de cartes Un goro puisque tu avais consacr toutes les poussieres que tu avais au moment de la sortie sur la creation des cartes qui rejoignaient la meta (ce qui est logique, j'ai fait a peu pres pareil, plus quelques autres). mais justement personne n'a dit qu'il fallait faire des decks exclusivement avec des cartes Un'goro et je trouve trange que tu aie assez de cartes wild pour faire des decks fun, mais que tu n'est pas de cartes standart/classique/old gods/karazhan/gadgetzan.
A moins qu'effectivement tu aie fait une pause pile d'un an mais dans ce cas c'est particulier.
Sur les 3 decks que je proposais par exemple doit pas y avoir 5 cartes Un'goro au total.

Je pense surtout qu'il y a une difference de point de vue sur l'objectif du tournoi. Pour Rayek et moi (et sans doute d'autres, au moins , j'espre)  le but tait surtout de voir autre chose que des combats de la meta qui sont ce qu'on voit  longueur de journe sur le ladder parce qu'au final il y a rien a gagner.
Le tien et celui de Zirak  la conversation qu'il a eu c'est surtout de gagner le tournoi, c'est un point de vue tout aussi valable parce que dans le tournoi par son nom suggre effectivement  une comptition.
Donc encore une fois il ne s'agit pas de demander  qui que ce soit de s'excuser de jouer comme il a envie, juste de faire comprendre un point de vue.
Que jouer avec et contre des decks meta, c'est ce que beaucoup font dj sur le ladder pour essayer d'avoir plus de cartes et dans mon cas encore une fois si j'ai voulu jouer  un autre type d'organisation c'est pour un autre type de jeu, et c'est pour a que je suis due de la tournure que a a prise.

----------


## Alvaten

J'ai mis  jour Toornament,

Les matchs connus sont :

Wingelin / ElSpopo
Shadowmoon / halaster08

Je suis loin pour le week-end, ca serai bien que ces match s'organisent pour la semaine prochaine au plus tard  ::):

----------


## Barsy

Si, j'ai bien compris le problme virginieh. Et crois-moi, je partage ton avis. Mais cela rejoint un peu ce que disait Zirak : qu'est ce que le fun ? a diffre pour chacun de nous. 

Par exemple, dans mon cas, le deck que je trouve le plus fun, c'est le rogue meule (mon coup de cur de HS). Il est juste impossible  jouer en format standard, il manque des cartes ncessaires et la mta est trop aggro pour qu'il ait une chance. De plus, le gros point fort de ce deck c'est la surprise, l'adversaire crois jouer contre un rogue miracle, il pioche et il ne s'attend pas se faire meuler. En tournois o les decks sont figs et o ds le premier match tout le monde connait le deck des autres par la description des matchs, je ne vois pas comment il serait possible de le jouer. Et c'est pareil pour beaucoup de decks que je joue en wild et qui pourtant m'amusent beaucoup.

Lorsque j'ai particip au tournois de HS sur ce forum l'an pass, je jouais des decks de mon cru, je me suis fait explos parce qu' l'poque, je ne crois pas que l'ide du "fun" ait t dbattue.

On pourrait aussi proposer comme rgle la possibilit de modifier librement nos decks/classes entre deux matchs, pour viter que l'on sache  l'avance ce que l'autre joue, et pour que si l'on rencontre  nouveau un mme joueur, le rsultat ne soit pas le mme. Et aussi pour que je puisse refaire mes decks  ::oops::

----------


## Zirak

> Je pense surtout qu'il y a une difference de point de vue sur l'objectif du tournoi. Pour Rayek et moi (et sans doute d'autres, au moins , j'espre)  le but tait surtout de voir autre chose que des combats de la meta qui sont ce qu'on voit  longueur de journe sur le ladder parce qu'au final il y a rien a gagner.


Vous savez que dans le jeu, vous pouvez cliquer sur le bouton "partie normale" ou sur le bouton "Wild", pour jouer contre autre chose que le top 5 meta en ladder cancer comme on joue ici ?  ::oops:: 






> Le tien et celui de Zirak  la conversation qu'il a eu c'est surtout de gagner le tournoi, c'est un point de vue tout aussi valable parce que dans le tournoi par son nom suggre effectivement  une comptition.


De gagner pas forcment, gagner ou perdre m'importe peu, mais effectivement, je vais essayer d'aller le plus loin possible. 

Comme tu le dis, un tournoi suggre une comptition, encore une fois, si on veut jouer ppre avec des decks fun, on a juste  se contacter  l'occasion quand on se croise dans le jeu pour s'organiser une partie de ce type.

Aprs, pour le ct "fun" hors ladder, mme si cela ne s'applique pas  toi, puisque c'est ta premire participation, j'ajouterais ceci : on a fait le 1er tournoi, il y a maintenant quoi, presque 1 an et demi ? Pendant cette anne et demi, je ne suis mme pas sr d'avoir t contact 1 seule fois hors tournoi pour jouer par un membre de DVP (mme si on se cause dans le jeu avec certains), ou au pire a doit se compter sur les doigts de la main. En 1 an et demi, il y en a eu des occasions de faire des parties "fun".






> Donc encore une fois il ne s'agit pas de demander  qui que ce soit de s'excuser de jouer comme il a envie, juste de faire comprendre un point de vue.
> Que jouer avec et contre des decks meta, c'est ce que beaucoup font dj sur le ladder pour essayer d'avoir plus de cartes et dans mon cas encore une fois si j'ai voulu jouer  un autre type d'organisation c'est pour un autre type de jeu, et c'est pour a que je suis due de la tournure que a a prise.


Et encore une fois, il n'a jamais t dit que cela serait un tournoi "full fun", et personne n'a ragit pour que cela prenne cette tournure quand j'ai pos la question presque 1 semaine *avant le dbut du tournoi*.

Le "problme" (qui n'en est pas un), ce n'est pas que le format du tournoi ne vous plaise pas, que vous ne jouiez que pour le fun, que vous aimiez ou non les decks meta, ou  l'inverse que certains jouent pour la gagne, ou je ne sais quoi. Vous avez tout  fait le droit d'avoir une optique diffrente, et d'exprimer votre point de vue. 

Entre le 1er topic, le sondage et la semaine de finalisation des inscriptions, on a tous eu pratiquement 1 mois pour s'exprimer et dire ce que l'on voulait faire exactement ou non. 
Si vous aviez t plusieurs  dire "si a joue meta, je ne m'inscris pas", je pense qu'effectivement, on aurait dfini tous ensemble vers quoi on allait se tourner exactement, et l'on serait peut-tre parti sur autre chose, pour, comme  chaque fois, essayer de satisfaire au mieux la majorit des joueurs.

Ce qui est "dommage" ( mes yeux), c'est d'exprimer ce point de vue aprs le dbut du tournoi, d'une part car au final, au lieu de s'amuser / se "challenger" ensemble, a fou une ambiance pas top, et je le redis, si vous aviez t aussi explicite avant que l'on ne commence, on aurait fait a autrement.  ::?:

----------


## Alvaten

Mon beau tournoi  ::calim2:: 

Franchement aprs celui l, j'ai bien envie de tester d'organiser un en wild, et si ca part encore en sucette et bien un autre prendra le relai ...

----------


## Zirak

> Mon beau tournoi 
> 
> Franchement aprs celui l, j'ai bien envie de tester d'organiser un en wild, et si ca part encore en sucette et bien un autre prendra le relai ...


Honntement, je ne pense pas que le format (standard/Wild) soit le problme, mme si effectivement, cela sera intressant  essayer, c'est vraiment li  l'optique de chacun, et au fait que tout le monde n'a pas la mme, et que c'est difficile de tout concilier pour que tout le monde soit content.

Tu peux faire un tournoi "Wild", si certains jouent "Wild Fun", et d'autres "Wild meta", tu auras exactement le mme problme. ^^

C'est le 3me tournoi, c'est la 3me fois que l'on change des rgles ou le systme de matchs ou autres, pour justement, essayer de faire plaisir  tout le monde, et  chaque fois, il y a toujours une partie insatisfaite hlas (on est quand mme franais pour la plupart, ne l'oublies pas  ::D: ).

Dans le cas prsent, je vais me rpter une nouvelle fois, mais je pense que l'on aurait pu viter tout cela avec un peu plus de communication entre nous avant le dbut du tournoi. Surtout que ce n'est pas comme si vous vous inscriviez dans un tournoi extrieur o vous n'avez pas votre mot  dire. On fait des sondages, on demande les prfrences des gens, etc etc pour essayer d'organiser le truc le mieux possible, profitez de cela, en vous exprimant et en donnant votre optique justement, mais au moment de l'organisation, pas une fois que le dpart a t sonn.   :;):

----------


## halaster08

Connaissez vous le format superclash/hyperclash, fait par les mecs de chez Judgehype?
C'est un format o on ban des cartes, il a t repris a une chelle internationnale par Firebat o les gens votaient pour bannir des cartes, et chaque joueur du tournoi (ils tait 8) en enlevait une de plus.
On pourrait essayer un format similaire, comme a chacun peut enlever ce qu'il veut et a permet des match non mta.
Par exemple voleur quete sans quete c'est moins bien, ou pala murloc sans les chefs de guerre.
Juste quelques ban a peut changer pas mal de chose. Et a force le deckbuilding.
Qu'en pensez vous?

Et en ce qui concerne wild vs standard, je trouve qu'on peut faire beaucoup plus sale en wild qu'en standard, et on peut aussi faire plus "fun" mais le standard a t fait pour entre autre virer des combos trop puissante.
Perso je trouve pas le voleur qute plus chiant voleur miracle d'avant avec dissimuler, par exemple.

----------


## Zirak

> Connaissez vous le format superclash/hyperclash, fait par les mecs de chez Judgehype?
> C'est un format o on ban des cartes, il a t repris a une chelle internationnale par Firebat o les gens votaient pour bannir des cartes, et chaque joueur du tournoi (ils tait 8) en enlevait une de plus.
> On pourrait essayer un format similaire, comme a chacun peut enlever ce qu'il veut et a permet des match non mta.
> Par exemple voleur quete sans quete c'est moins bien, ou pala murloc sans les chefs de guerre.
> Juste quelques ban a peut changer pas mal de chose. Et a force le deckbuilding.
> Qu'en pensez vous?


Perso je ne suis pas fan, quitte  faire du ban autant venir avec 4 decks, et notre adversaire ban celui qu'il ne veut pas voir. 

Si je reprend tes deux exemples juste :

Voleur qute sans qute => ce n'est pas "moins bien", a tue le deck, tu ne peux pas gagner sans, tu ne vas pas tuer ton adversaire mme avec des 1/1 charge que tu remonte 4 fois en main... ><  

Si c'est pour tuer le deck, autant le ban compltement.  ::aie:: 


Pala murloc sans chef de guerre => la oui tu affaiblis le deck, pas sr que tu l'empche de gagner, mais tu l'affaiblis. 

Le problme, c'est que du coup, en plus d'affaiblir le Pala murloc, tu empches tous les joueurs de faire un deck murloc, mme avec une autre classe (car bon, un deck murloc sans chef de guerre, a devient plus compliqu peu importe la classe ^^), et donc tu rduis potentiellement la "diversit" possible au niveau des decks. 

Etc. etc.

Et puis bannir une carte qui nous fait chier nous, mais qui est peut-tre au centre d'un deck "fun" d'un autre joueur, je ne vois pas trop o va tre le fun, j'y vois plutt des risques de frustration. Tu passes X jours  faire ton deck fun "voleur C'thun" (pour reprendre le deck de virginieh en exemple), et la paf, un mec ban C'thun. Bah t'es comme un con et t'as plus qu' refaire un deck que tu n'auras peut-tre pas le temps de tester / peaufiner. 


Et puis je le redis, dans un tournoi avec plusieurs decks, comptitif ou non, il faut un plan prcis pour la line-up, suffit pas de choisir 3 decks au pif ou alors aprs, si on joue pour le fun, on ne vient pas rler quand on a perdu  ::P:  

Si vous aimez jouer contrle, et que vous prenez 3 decks contrles, faut pas s'tonner de perdre contre un mec qui a fait une line-up anti-contrle, *que ses decks soient dans la meta ou non*.

Si j'aime jouer un deck, qui sort super bien vs pala et voleur, mais qui se fait dmonter par mage, bah au lieu de prendre 3 decks que je kiff, sur les 3 j'en prend un peut-tre moins fun, mais qui peut grer mage.

Ou  l'inverse, au lieu de prvoir un peu tous les match-ups, et avoir une line up 1/1/1 (mid / ctrl / aggro) ou 2/1/0 (2 d'un type + 1 d'un autre pour contrer les decks qui battent mes 2 autres), bah y'a aussi la solution que j'ai prise, et qui est un risque en soit car c'est quitte ou double, la aussi decks meta ou non. Je suis parti sur une line-up type 3/0/0 (3 decks du mme type). Si mon adversaire a 1 deck faible face  ce type, je suis assur de gagner minimum 3-2 mon match car il ne validera jamais celui-l sauf cas exceptionnel, si il a 1 ou plusieurs decks fort contre mon type,  moins d'une sortie miraculeuse de mon ct et extrmement pourrie chez mon adversaire, je n'ai aucune chance de gagner, mais c'est le pari que j'ai pris, a passe ou a casse.

Un tournoi, oui y'a un minimum de comptition, et oui, (et je sais que c'est cocasse de la part de quelqu'un venu avec 3 decks meta), il faut prendre des risques et des dcisions. Si c'est pour rester dans sa zone de confort, et jouer ses decks fun entre potes, je l'ai dj dit, moi je suis connect trs rgulirement, je n'ai pas besoin d'un tournoi pour jouer avec des gens de DVP, suffit de m'envoyer un mp sur HS si je suis co.


Je n'ai pas jou pendant Gadgetzan, j'ai repris pour l'anne du Mammouth, et les decks avec lesquels je suis venu, ne sont pas reprsentatif de ce que je joue en ladder (par exemple, j'ai fais le pala murloc exprs pour le tournoi xD).

C'est simple, le mois dernier, pour ma reprise du jeu, sur le ladder j'ai jou :

prtre miracle
prtre miracle / dragon
voleur tempo / miracle
voleur qute
querrier qute
druide ramp
mage OTK gant
mage tempo / burn
cham lem
cham contrle / concede
pala mid version late
pala mid version aggro
pala contrle
chasseur mid

Tous ces decks sont dans la meta, on les croise rgulirement (enfin certains moins car les listes ont volu comme le mage OTK qui ne se joue plus trop avec les gants, mais comme Barsy avec Antonidas).

Si on enlve ces decks,  peu de chose prs, il doit juste manquer guerrier pirate, druide jade, druide aggro, pala murloc et chaman aggro / jade.


Donc au final, je n'aurai pas du jouer aucun de ces decks car ils sont meta, et j'aurais du venir avec des listes sous opti que je n'aurais pas eu le temps de tester pour que les autres puissent s'clater avec leurs decks "fun" car ils ne peuvent pas le faire contre des inconnus ? Je ne vois pas trop o est le fun pour moi ? :p





> Et en ce qui concerne wild vs standard, je trouve qu'on peut faire beaucoup plus sale en wild qu'en standard, et on peut aussi faire plus "fun" mais le standard a t fait pour entre autre virer des combos trop puissante.
> Perso je trouve pas le voleur qute plus chiant voleur miracle d'avant avec dissimuler, par exemple.


Ici, je n'ai pas l'impression que le problme soit la puissance des decks, mais le fait de jouer contre certains decks dj trs/trop vu sur le ladder ou alors je n'ai rien compris, et le problme c'est effectivement de croiser les decks "forts" de la meta, et  ce moment l, cela fait encore plus mauvais perdant lol.

Le problme du voleur qute n'est pas qu'il soit fort / chiant, c'est surtout qu'il n'a aucune interaction avec l'autre joueur, et du coup tu as d'un ct un voleur qui essai de faire sa qute en jouant tout seul, et de l'autre son adversaire qui essai de le tuer le plus vite possible sans que le voleur ne fasse grand chose, voir rien du tout (certains listes voleur qute ne jouent que les disparitions  6 de mana, sans viscration ni backstab). C'est juste une course entre les deux, mais chacun de son ct. 


@Alvaten : pour de prochains tournois je propose :

- tournoi en mode bras de fer avec un bras de fer o le deck est impos (mais comme on ne connait pas les BDF  l'avance, et que cela ne dure que 3/4 jours, il faut des gens avec de la dispo et ractif qui s'inscrivent  ::D: ).

- tournoi avec les decks de base de l'aubergiste comme a tout le monde a les mmes et personne n'aura plus lieu de trouver  redire (dj propos par je ne sais plus qui).

----------


## halaster08

> Perso je ne suis pas fan, quitte  faire du ban autant venir avec 4 decks, et notre adversaire ban celui qu'il ne veut pas voir. 
> 
> Si je reprend tes deux exemples juste :
> 
> Voleur qute sans qute => ce n'est pas "moins bien", a tue le deck, tu ne peux pas gagner sans, tu ne vas pas tuer ton adversaire mme avec des 1/1 charge que tu remonte 4 fois en main... ><


J'tais probablement pas assez clair, bien sur que voleur quete sans quete c'est pas viable, c'est le but.
L'ide c'est qu'on fait des ban avant (genre 1 carte par personne), et que ensuite chacun fait ses deck en tenant compte des ban, et ensuite on fait le tournoi.
Comme a, on peut limiter voire nullifier les decks "trop fort de la meta" et favoriser la diversit.
Et donc pour revenir a mon exemple, si la qute rogue est bannie, bah on est sur de pas voir de rogue qute, et celui qui veux quand mme jouer rogue joue un autre archtype.

Ban un deck je trouve que a change rien, tu viens avec 4 decks de la mta on t'en ban un, super il en reste trois.
Alors que virer des cartes a permet de rduire l'efficacit de certains deck et donc changer compltement la mta du tournoi.

Mais bon vous faites ce que vous voulez, c'est juste une proposition que j'ai vu ailleurs et que j'avais trouv fficace pour voir des decks diffrents

----------


## Zirak

> Ban un deck je trouve que a change rien, tu viens avec 4 decks de la mta on t'en ban un, super il en reste trois.
> Alors que virer des cartes a permet de rduire l'efficacit de certains deck et donc changer compltement la mta du tournoi.


Bah aprs rien n'empche dans les rgles du tournoi, de bannir directement tel ou tel deck si tout le monde est d'accord.

Maintenant, bannir 1 carte qui fait le deck, ou bannir le deck, je le redit, je ne vois pas la diffrence, dans les deux cas on peut jouer un autre archtype de la classe.

Aprs, si on parlait de "fun", bah dsol pour certains, mais peut-tre qu'il y a des gens, qui s'clatent  jouer les decks de la meta, voir mme pire, qui s'clatent  jouer des decks cancers full face. Comme disaient le gnrique d'Arnold et Willy : "il faut de tout pour faire un monde". 

Limiter ou "nullifier" tous les top decks de la meta, cela sera peut-tre sympa pour certains, car ils pourront jouer leurs decks sous-opti (sous-opti par rapport  la meta actuelle j'entend, ce n'est pas une quelconque critique du niveau du deck en gnral), mais tout aussi frustrant pour d'autres. 

Par contre du coup, tu soulves de nouveau ce que je disais tout  l'heure : le problme c'est les decks meta (dont il tait question jusque l) ou les decks *forts* de la meta ?  


Et donc on en revient  la question qui a t soulev dj 3 ou 4 fois, et  laquelle personne ne peut rpondre tellement c'est subjectif : qu'Est-ce qu'un tournoi ou un deck "fun" ? 

Pourquoi un mec qui aime jouer ses decks meta (peut-tre aussi en profitant du tournoi pour essayer d'amliorer son gameplay et devenir plus fort en ladder justement), devrait sacrifier son "fun", pour que les blass du ladder puissent eux, s'amuser ? 

"le fun des uns s'arrtent o commence le fun des autres."  ::aie:: 

Perso je m'enfiche, comme j'ai dit au moment de l'organisation de ce tournoi, je suis ok pour jouer standard, wild, avec ou sans contraintes, peu importe celles-ci, en BO2 / 3 / 5, en duel, avec ou sans looser bracket, etc. etc. Je m'adapte  ce qui est dcid, et je viens en connaissance de cause, mais peu importe ce qui est dcid, et les styles de decks imposs ou non, je ferais en sorte de venir prpar pour aller le plus loin possible. Pour moi ces tournois, c'est surtout pour essayer de progresser au niveau de mes prises de dcisions et rduire mes ventuels missplay.

Si je perds la partie, en ayant fait tous les bons choix, ou du moins, le moins de missplay possible, a me va dj. Maintenant, je ne cache pas que je prfre progresser dans la maitrise de decks jouables / jous, que sur un deck fun que je ne rejouerais probablement jamais. ^^     





> Mais bon vous faites ce que vous voulez, c'est juste une proposition que j'ai vu ailleurs et que j'avais trouv fficace pour voir des decks diffrents


Ah mais rien ne dit que cela ne sera pas retenu, moi je ne suis pas fan,  cause de certaines raisons que j'ai en partie expliqu, mais ce n'est pas moi qui dcide, et si la majorit est intresse, cela pourra tre utilis, et cela ne m'empchera pas de participer.  :;):

----------


## Alvaten

Vous trouvez o du temps pour crire vos tartines ?  ::aie::

----------


## halaster08

> Bah aprs rien n'empche dans les rgles du tournoi, de bannir directement tel ou tel deck si tout le monde est d'accord.
> 
> Maintenant, bannir 1 carte qui fait le deck, ou bannir le deck, je le redit, je ne vois pas la diffrence, dans les deux cas on peut jouer un autre archtype de la classe.


Pour moi la diffrence c'est que certains decks restent jouables mais juste en moins fort/opti
Et un ban un deck a me parait bizarre, genre tu ban war pirate (le full face dgueu), ai-je quand mme le droit d'en jouer un ou deux dans une liste plus mid-range?




> Par contre du coup, tu soulves de nouveau ce que je disais tout  l'heure : le problme c'est les decks meta (dont il tait question jusque l) ou les decks *forts* de la meta ?


Pour moi les decks de la meta sont par dfinition fort (au sens bon win rate vs les decks qu'on crois souvent), sinon ils ne sont pas de la mta.

----------


## Zirak

> Vous trouvez o du temps pour crire vos tartines ?


Pendant la "pause djeuner", je ne mange jamais le midi. Et puis bon, c'est Trolldi aprs-midi et j'ai de l'avance.  ::mrgreen:: 






> Pour moi la diffrence c'est que certains decks restent jouables mais juste en moins fort/opti


Ca dpend de la (ou des) carte(s) bannies. Surtout que si chacun en choisi une, certaines vont peut tre se retrouver dans plusieurs decks, et pas forcment que des decks forts. Et en l'occurrence, avec ton exemple sur le voleur qute, tu le dis toi-mme, le but, c'est que le deck ne soit plus jouable, pas moins fort.

Typiquement, dans le tournoi en cours, on a mis la rgle des doublons en place, pour essayer de limiter les gros decks pleins de lgendaires pour rduire le niveau entre ceux qui ont beaucoup de cartes, et ceux qui ont des collections plus "restreintes", mais au final, moi a m'a seulement fait chier sur ma line-up un peu plus "fun" du dpart. 

(Enfin fun, a reste des decks "meta", je comptais venir avec mon mage que j'ai pris la, un pala mid/late game, et en 3me, soit prtre miracle, soit chaman contrle, sauf que bah, je jouais Elise dans les 4, donc oblig de sous-optimiser 2 decks sur 3 pour avoir Elise dans le dernier. Du coup, vu la meta et ce que je risquais de rencontrer, et vu que je ne pouvais pas jouer mes decks de faon optimis, je me suis rabattu sur les decks "forts" de la meta, qui eux, comme je l'avait annonc, n'taient pas spcialement impacts par la rgle des doublons (perso a m'a juste un peu gner pour une ou deux cartes tech, mais pas pour le corps principal des listes)). 





> Et un ban un deck a me parait bizarre, genre tu ban war pirate (le full face dgueu), ai-je quand mme le droit d'en jouer un ou deux dans une liste plus mid-range?


Cela dpend de quel type de ban on parle :

si c'est du ban comme dans les vrais tournois, o chacun banni un deck de son adversaire au dbut du match, bah de toutes faons, au mieux comme ici, tu connais les classes avant d'affronter ton adversaire mais pas les archtypes exacts, au pire, tu dcouvre les classes au moment du match et tu ne connais pas les archtypes non plus, donc dans les deux cas, tu bannis une classe pas un deck particuliers (donc pour reprendre ton exemple, tu bannis guerrier, qu'il soit pirate ou qute tu ne le sais mme pas, et donc oui, ton adversaire peut avoir des pirates et autant qu'il veut, dans un deck voleur ou autre).

si c'est du ban entre nous avant le lancement du tournoi, bah cela dpend comment on se met d'accord, mais on peut trs bien dire, "bon bah pour ce tournoi, interdit de jouer guerrier pirate et voleur qute". Donc aprs pour moi oui, rien ne t'empche de jouer des pirates, autant que tu veux dans un deck autre que guerrier, et aprs, dans un guerrier plus "midrange", je dirais que cela dpend de ta liste finale.

Faut pas se leurrer, les listes opti de chaque archtypes, y'a pas 150 changements possibles, et pour la plupart des decks tu as quand mme une ossature identique assez importante, tu peux avoir plusieurs sous-versions d'une mme liste mais en gnral, tu as moins de 5/6 cartes qui changent, des fois un peu plus, mais c'est rare. 

Donc si ton "guerrier pirate mid", il a un petit set de 5/6 pirates moi a me gne pas (comme la version murloc du druide aggro, ou le pala midrange, qui ne jouent que 4/5 murlocs et pas la totale), aprs c'est sr que si ton "guerrier pirate mid", tu enlves 2 pirates et 2 dgts directs, pour ajouter un grommash , un ragnaros, et 2 autres conneries cher en mana que tu n'utiliseras jamais, juste pour dire que c'est un mid, je vais te dire que tu te fou un peu de nous.  ::aie:: 





> Pour moi les decks de la meta sont par dfinition fort (au sens bon win rate vs les decks qu'on crois souvent), sinon ils ne sont pas de la mta.


C'est peut-tre la aussi un des points qui fait que tout le monde ne s'attendait pas  la mme chose de ce tournoi, outre le fait qu'on ne puisse dfinir ce qu'est un deck fun, on n'a peut-tre pas tous la mme dfinition d'un "deck meta".

Pour moi, comme je le disais dans mon message de ce midi,  2/3 decks prs, la meta c'est a :

prtre miracle
prtre miracle / dragon
prtre silence

voleur tempo / miracle
voleur qute

querrier qute
querrier pirate
querrier contrle sans qute

druide ramp
druide aggro
druide jade
druide token

mage OTK
mage tempo / burn
mage secret
mage freeze

chaman lementaire
chaman contrle / concede
chaman aggro /jade

pala aggro murloc
pala mid version late
pala mid version aggro
pala contrle

chasseur mid


Pour moi la "meta", c'est l'ensemble de ces decks, qui sont loin de tous avoir la mme force et les mmes rsultats, mais on les voit tous rgulirement (je ne compte pas les dmos zoo et handlock vu le peu qu'il en reste).

Aprs, et c'est comme a que fonctionne la plupart des sites en rapport avec HS, au sein de cette meta, il y a des decks tiers 1, tiers 2, tiers 3, tiers 4, en fonction de leur puissance. Pour moi les decks forts de la meta, c'est les decks tiers 1, voir une partie des tiers 2.

Et le pire, c'est que suivant le rang o tu es, les decks tiers 1 ne sont pas obligatoirement les mmes (y'a des decks qui peuvent te faire perdre plus que gagner avant le rang 5 / 10, ou que tu ne vas pas beaucoup voir, alors qu'au rang lgende tu en croise un toutes les 2 parties lol).


Voici un site que je vous conseille pour ceux qui veulent effectivement "monter dans le ladder" (bon aprs si vous jouez comme des zizis, a fera pas des miracles non plus, mais a aide sur le choix d'un archtype de deck, quand on se fait rouler dessus par toujours les mmes) :

http://www.vicioussyndicate.com/vs-d...per-report-45/ 


Rgulirement, ils font des stats (bon c'est bas sur des joueurs qui utilisent leur log, mais jusque l cela m'a sembl plutt fiable et proche de la ralit), et nous pondent des trucs comme a :










et comme a :











Je me sers de a pour le ladder, et je l'ai donc aussi forcment en tte pour le tournoi, et forcment a joue.

Si je prends mon exemple avec Rayek, quand on s'est affront, je savais qu'il jouait mage / pala / voleur, mais pas lesquels, ni dans quel ordre. 

Je suis parti sur le fait qu'il jouait des decks plus ou moins meta (mme si en l'occurrence non), et je me suis fait les mmes rflexions qu'en ladder par rapport aux matchs up. 

Donc pour chacun de ses decks, je suis parti au plus dfavorable (voleur qute / pala murloc / mage burn ou freeze), et en face de chacun, j'ai class mes 3 decks par ordre croissant de chance de russite  gagner, je me suis aperu que mon deck mage tait le plus dfavorable contre son pala et son mage, et donc que je ne devais le jouer qu'en dernier recours contre ceux l, alors que c'tait plus facile contre son rogue (toujours en ayant en tte qu'il allait jouer un rogue qute "normal"). 

Ne sachant pas dans quel ordre il allait jou ses decks, mon premier a t celui qui avait "le plus de chances de", une fois qu'il a eu valid sa 1re classe, j'ai regard ce qu'il restait, et par rapport aux deux qu'il avait encore  jouer, j'ai choisis sur mes 3 decks, "celui ayant le plus de chances de" contre ces deux l, ce n'est pas pass, il a valid son 2me deck. Il ne restait que son rogue, j'ai donc jou mes 3 classes de la plus forte  la plus faible contre voleur "qute" puisque c'est ce que je pensais affronter, et par chance ou non, mes 3 decks sont passs, car ils taient favorables contre voleur qute, que j'ai eu des sorties correctes, et que de son ct, il a peut tre eu des sorties moyennes.

Enfin voil, j'ai pas juste cliqu sur le bouton "dfier un ami", puis fait plouf-plouf entre 3 decks... 


Alors a vous parait peut-tre (enfin surement) disproportionn pour un tournoi "amical" sans rien  la cl, mais comme je l'ai dit, mon but  moi, c'est d'en profiter pour progresser quand mme. Sur les prcdents tournois, certains participants avaient quand mme un trs bon niveau avec des decks plus ou moins violents (je ne citerais pas de noms pour ne vexer personne  ::D: ), je me suis donc prpar "srieusement" pour les affronter, et faire le moins de missplay possible. Non pas pour absolument gagner, je l'ai dit, je me moque de perdre si j'ai fait de mon mieux mais que je n'avais aucune chance, mais simplement car je n'aime pas "faire de la merde" si je puis dire, et j'aime essayer d'tre "fier" de ce que j'ai accompli / des progrs que j'ai pu faire.

----------


## shadowmoon

Bonjour

Pour information, mon PC est hors service, mon match contre  halaster08 devrait avoir lieu vendredi soir.

----------


## Alvaten

Ok ca marche, on attend donc plus que des nouvelles de Wingelin et ElSpopo

----------


## Zirak

Un moment que je ne les ai pas vu, ni l'un ni l'autre, sur BNET.

----------


## Wingelin

Bonjour,

Effectivement je suis parti en vacances en oubliant compltement ce tournoi  ::aie::  Et comme je n'ai pas beaucoup jou le mois dernier je n'ai pas de decks  disposition ds maintenant  ::aie::  ::aie:: 

Cependant je peux me dbrouiller pour donner mes decks rapidement et faire mon match contre ELSpopo d'ici  ce week-end si celui-ci se manifeste (et enchainer ensuite selon disponibilit des adversaires).

Enfin je n'ai pas lu touts les pavs mais d'aprs ce que je comprends le format fait un peu rler car il permet des decks trop "mtas" ? Perso j'ai un peu dconnect donc je ne sais pas quels sont les decks optis, je pense plutt m'inspirer de decks "funs" qui fonctionnent un peu. Pour les prochains tournois je suis carrment pour tester des formats plus originaux (wild, systme de bans ou autres).

----------


## Alvaten

Pas de problme, je vous laisse vous organiser.

----------


## Zirak

Salut,




> Cependant je peux me dbrouiller pour donner mes decks rapidement et faire mon match contre ELSpopo d'ici  ce week-end *si celui-ci se manifeste* (et enchainer ensuite selon disponibilit des adversaires).


N'hsites pas  lui envoyer un mp ici sur le forum, comme je disais, je ne l'ai pas vu depuis plusieurs jours sur battlenet non plus. 

A priori, l'autre branche du bracket tant galement en pause  cause des problmes de pc de shadowmoon, je ne pense pas que cela soit trs drangeant si vous ne jouez pas votre match dans le courant de la semaine, mais si cela pouvait tre fait au moins dans le week-end, a serait cool. ^^

----------


## halaster08

Match contre shadowmoon fini, rsultat 3-0 pour moi, je vais pas entrer le dtail des games car c'tait vraiment a sens unique, je fais des sortie folles surtout celle du prtre, il ne trouve pas ses rponses, je gagne.
A qui le tour? je suis chaud moi aujourd'hui ^^

----------


## Zirak

> A qui le tour? je suis chaud moi aujourd'hui ^^


Ton prochain match est contre Nhaps si je me fis au bracket de la page 2.  ::):

----------


## Alvaten

Exactement. Et comme Shadowmoon devrai affronter Rayek y a pas d'autre match connu avant celui de Wingelin / ElSpopo

----------


## ElSpopo

Euh, je ne me souviens pas de m'tre inscrit  ce tournoi.

J'ai arrter de jouer depuis quelques temps dj. 
Il est possible que j'ai particip au sondage de ce fil de discussion quand il a t cr, mais je n'ai jamais confirm mon inscription. je ne suivait mme plus cette discussion jusqu' ce qu'Alvaten me MP.

Donc dsol de vous avoir fait attendre, mais vous pouvez me considrer comme forfait pour ce tournoi.

----------


## Alvaten

OK pas de problme. C'est pour a que je t'ai MP, je ne trouvai pas de message de ta part. 

En effet j'ai considr la votation comme une inscription, je me suis dit que seul les participants aurai un intrt  rpondre  ::aie:: 

Voila donc le bracket  jour :

----------


## Nhaps

je t'ai ajout sur bnet halester  ::):

----------


## Nhaps

Nhaps(3) vs Halester(0)

Premier match quilibrer
Deuxime match o j'ai pu prendre de vitesse en terme de dgt le prtre de Halester
Troisime match assez technique, o la RNG a pench de mon cot 

GG en tout cas ctait un match intressant

----------


## Alvaten

Super merci, deux nouveaux match sont ainsi connu 

 - Nhaps / Bary
 - Halaster / Virginieh

On attend encore aussi Wingelin / GPPro

----------


## shadowmoon

@Alvaten Du coup, d'aprs le bracket, mon prochain combat est contre toi ?

----------


## Alvaten

@shadowmoon non, mon prochain match est contre un des prochains perdant du bracket principal, ensuite tu affrontera le gagnant de mon match.

----------


## Zirak

> On attend encore aussi Wingelin / GPPro


J'ai l'impression que Wingelin est reparti en vacances.  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## Kropernic

De toute faon, c'est mon deck poney de l'enfer le meilleur !

(comment a on ne m'a pas sonn ?)  ::dehors::

----------


## halaster08

Victoire 3-1 pour moi contre Virginieh
Parties trs sympa, mme si je souponne son voleur de triche, il n'as vol presque que des bonnes cartes (un bon 90%), c'est pas normal a moi quand je joue un deck comme a j'ai le ratio inverse.

----------


## Alvaten

C'est not. On a toujours pas de nouveau match prvu par contre

----------


## Nhaps

Nhaps (3) - Barsy (2)

Match intressant avec des matchs assez serrs.

- Mon mage passe au burst sur le guerrier taunt
- Le mage otk de barsy passe au bon moment
- Mon rogue  prend le contrle du board contre le guerrier taunt
- Le guerrier taunt clate mon pala
- Mon pala aggro trs fort la tte du hunt

GG WP.

----------


## Alvaten

J'ai mis  jour le bracket, toujours pas de nouveau match, j'attend la rponse de Wingelin et GPPro, je les ai MP ... dimanche au plus tard je les mettrai forfait ...

----------


## Barsy

Bravo  Nhaps, c'tait un match trs intressant.  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai mis  jour le bracket, toujours pas de nouveau match, j'attend la rponse de Wingelin et GPPro, je les ai MP ... dimanche au plus tard je les mettrai forfait ...


Oui car ce n'est pas que je m'ennui, mais 1 match y'a 1 mois de a, a commence  faire long  ::D:

----------


## Alvaten

J'ai finalement eu un MP de GPPro qui quitte aussi le tournoi. 

Voila le bracket en l'tat 



Wingelin avait l'air motiv donc je lui laisse encore un peu de temps pour sortir d'hibernation  ::):

----------


## shadowmoon

@Alvaten

Je suis dispo ce soir et demain soir,  partir de 19h15, pour notre match

----------


## Zirak

> Wingelin avait l'air motiv donc je lui laisse encore un peu de temps pour sortir d'hibernation


Ok, je patiente encore jusqu' dimanche soir alors...

Bon par contre perso, cela sera surement mon dernier tournoi DVP, entre le blabla d'avant tournoi, les discussions et les sondages pour savoir ce que l'on fait, les petites crises des uns et des autres, les temps de rponses et de dispo, et tout le reste, au final, on a commenc de parler de ce truc y'a 2/3 mois voir plus, a fait 1 mois que cela a commenc, et c'est comme pour les tournois prcdent, cela n'avance toujours pas...


Perso, si jamais Wingelin drop, je vais donc jouer contre Nhaps, et si jamais je le bats, je vais me retrouver en finale directement aprs seulement 2 matchs, quand  ct de a, certains se seront taper 4 matchs voir plus via le looser bracket, dj ce n'est pas trs "quitable" (mme si il y a toujours un lger dsavantage  passer par le looser bracket, c'est normal), mais aussi, je ne vois pas l'intrt de passer du temps  "s'investir" dans l'vnement, au final pour rien. 


J'aurais pass plus de temps  prparer mes decks et ma stratgie que de temps  affronter des participants du tournoi. En fait c'est mme pire que a, j'ai du faire entre 5 et 10 games d'entrainement avec mon frangin, pour me familiariser  certains match-up, et au final, j'aurais fais plus de games d'entrainement que de games de match.  ::ptdr::  


Donc je comprends trs bien que tout le monde ne soit pas un geek dispo 8h par jour sur le jeu ou mme ne soit pas dispo tous les jours, ce n'est pas le problme, mais un "tournoi", que certains le veulent ou non, c'est cens tre un vnement exceptionnel, et c'est donc  chacun de prendre ses dispositions pour tre disponible "exceptionnellement" un peu plus que d'habitude. Ce n'est pas  moi, de m'adapter aux dispo de tous les autres, mais  chacun de faire des efforts.

Du coup, le prochain, soit ceux qui s'inscrivent, font comme si ils allaient  un tournoi irl de poker, de belote, de ptanque, de judo, ou de n'importe quoi, et ils se librent sur un week-end et l'on joue TOUS EN MEME TEMPS, soit cela sera sans moi.

Passer X semaines  attendre que certains veulent bien refaire surface, ou  les attendre de bien vouloir accorder un minimum de respect aux autres joueurs en daignant se connecter plus d'une fois tous les mois, perso, a commence gentiment  me saouler.  ::D: 

Si on s'inscrit pour un truc, bah soit on s'implique un minimum par respect pour les autres joueurs et pour la personne qui organise, soit on s'en fou, mais  ce moment l, on ne s'inscrit pas ou on ne mets pas 15 jours  dclarer forfait.

----------


## Alvaten

Compte rendu de mon match contre shadowmoon

Match 1 : Druide bte (moi) contre Prtre contrle 
J'ouvre avec mon deck le plus faible, la sortie est correcte. J'ai tyrantus en main et je sais que contre prtre c'est caviar. Je le place T10 et T11 je le copie me retrouvant avec deux 12/12 inciblable. Je gagne sur abandon juste aprs.

Match 2 : Pala contrle (moi) contre Guerrier contrle 
Le match dure, mais je sais que c'est  mon avantage. C'est mon meilleur deck, il a beaucoup de soin et si on va en fatigue le pouvoir hroque sera insuffisant. Au final je pense que la diffrence de collection fait aussi une grosse diffrence (absence de qute pour lui par exemple) et mon N'Zoth qui ramne Tyrion signe ma victoire.

Match 3 : Guerrier qute "fun" (moi) contre Pala murloc 
Shadowmoon fait une bonne sortie, avec rapidement 2 chef de guerre sur le board. Je me fait ratatiner en moins de deux. 

Match 4 : Guerrier contre Prtre
Shadowmoon dveloppe un board complet mais une baston me permet de reprendre l'avantage. Il se retrouve sans board ni main ce qui lui est fatal. Je termine ma qute et la victoire arrive le tour aprs. 

3-1 pour moi

----------


## halaster08

Sinon pour remplacer un absent je veux bien jouer avec une seconde lineup (dmoniste mage chasseur)

----------


## Alvaten

Ca serai pas trs quitable. Je dclare Wingelin  forfait

Les prochains match sont donc Zirak / Nhaps et Alvaten / Barsy

----------


## Zirak

Petit rsum de mon match contre Nhaps.

Bon mon adversaire n'avait pas jou depuis un moment, et ne savait mme plus les classes choisies, donc il partait dj avec un malus lol  ::D: 


Game 1 : Voleur (Nhaps) vs Mage (Zirak)

La game la plus serre de ce match. J'ai la chance de chopper la potion de mtamorphose sur ma 1re glyphe, et Sherrazine se fait moutonner, ce qui je pense, me sauve la vie. Aprs, tout le reste de la game, n'a t que du contrle des deux cts, se grignotant petit  petit l'un l'autre chacun notre tour. J'arrive  battre Nhaps avec une pyro, alors qu'il me reste 3 pv, et que je suis sur mon 2me bloc, car le 1er a saut via un mange secret. ^^

Victoire de Zirak 1-0


Game 2 : Paladin (Nhaps) vs Druide (Zirak)

J'ai voulu y aller un peu trop yolo, et n'ai pas grer ses murlocs assez tt. J'arrive  le mettre  porter de lethal vers les tours 8/9, je joue mana vivant, en ayant une innerv et une rage en main, Nhaps n'a plus qu'une carte, et il top-deck conscration, me rase mon board, et redveloppe une flope de murlocs... ><

Victoire de Nhaps 1-1


Game 3 : Guerrier (Nhaps) vs Druide (Zirak)

Je persiste avec mon druide, contre un guerrier qute. J'arrive  mettre quelques points au dpart avant l'arrive des taunts, Et Nhaps me rase une premire fois mon board de mana vivant avec une baston. J'arrive  refaire un petit board puis enchaine quelques top-deck qui me permettent de grer ses taunts au fur et  mesure (balaye / hydre). L'hydre est suivie d'un Genzo, en ayant dj 3/4 petites cras sur le board. Nhaps rejoue un taunt mais il ne lui reste un peu moins de 20pv, et il concde lorsque je joue marque du lotus + rage farouche.

Victoire de Zirak 2-1


Game 4 : Guerrier (Nhaps) vs Paladin (Zirak)

Nhaps reprend son guerrier qute, mais mes murlocs sont trs fchs, et lui a une sortie trs lente, ou il ne fait rien de bien efficace les 3 premiers tours  part jouer sa qute. Tour 3 j'ai dj 4 cratures en jeu, Nhaps est  20pv. Tour 4, il joue un brave sabot de sang, qui voit ses PV rduits  1  cause du repentir rcupr via l'hydrologue. Nhaps concde.

Victoire de Zirak 3-1

----------


## Nhaps

Belle game, dommage que mon guerrier taunt etait dans une version en standby car j'ai pas "nourrir les poissons" donc j'ai du le complter  l'arrache pour le match ^^

J'espere te retrouver en final avec mes decks du moment :p

----------


## Barsy

> Belle game, dommage que mon guerrier taunt etait dans une version en standby car j'ai pas "nourrir les poissons" donc j'ai du le complter  l'arrache pour le match ^^
> 
> J'espere te retrouver en final avec mes decks du moment :p


Les decks doivent rester identiques pendant la dure du tournois il me semble.  ::aie:: 
A mon avis, on pourrait aussi revoir cette rgle pour les tournois futurs. Dj le tournois dure plusieurs mois, ce qui fait qu'on se retrouve avec 3 decks/classes qui ne sont plus d'actualit ou que l'on a plus forcment envie de jouer. Ensuite, comme il est possible de rencontrer plusieurs fois un mme joueur, est-ce qu'il y a un intrt  se r-affronter avec les mme decks. Enfin, vu qu'on vient ensuite ici raconter nos matchs, tout le monde sait ce que les autres jouent. Impossible donc de faire un deck "surprise".




> Bon par contre perso, cela sera surement mon dernier tournoi DVP, entre le blabla d'avant tournoi, les discussions et les sondages pour savoir ce que l'on fait, les petites crises des uns et des autres, les temps de rponses et de dispo, et tout le reste, au final, on a commenc de parler de ce truc y'a 2/3 mois voir plus, a fait 1 mois que cela a commenc, et c'est comme pour les tournois prcdent, cela n'avance toujours pas...
> 
> [...]
> 
> J'aurais pass plus de temps  prparer mes decks et ma stratgie que de temps  affronter des participants du tournoi. En fait c'est mme pire que a, j'ai du faire entre 5 et 10 games d'entrainement avec mon frangin, pour me familiariser  certains match-up, et au final, j'aurais fais plus de games d'entrainement que de games de match.


C'est bien l tout le problme. Beaucoup cherchent juste dans le tournois le moyen de faire des parties "entre nous". Quand je t'entends parler de "stratgie" et de "parties d'entrainement", j'en suis  des annes-lumires. L'attendu des uns et des autres est tellement diffrent qu'il y a peu de chance que l'on arrive un jour  faire un tournois DVP qui contente tout le monde. Et vu qu'on est de moins en moins nombreux  y participer, ce tournois risque de toute faon d'tre le dernier...  ::?: 

Je n'avais pas vu que le match entre Shadowmoon et Alvaten avait t jou. Le bracket n'tait pas  jour. Je suis dispo en soire Alvaten, je laisserai ma session ouverte mme si je ne joue pas  HS. Si tu me vois connect, n'hsite pas  me toper.

----------


## Alvaten

> Je suis dispo en soire Alvaten, je laisserai ma session ouverte mme si je ne joue pas  HS. Si tu me vois connect, n'hsite pas  me toper.


Ca marche, je devrai tre co ce soir.




> A mon avis, on pourrait aussi revoir cette rgle pour les tournois futurs. Dj le tournois dure plusieurs mois, ce qui fait qu'on se retrouve avec 3 decks/classes qui ne sont plus d'actualit ou que l'on a plus forcment envie de jouer. Ensuite, comme il est possible de rencontrer plusieurs fois un mme joueur, est-ce qu'il y a un intrt  se r-affronter avec les mme decks. Enfin, vu qu'on vient ensuite ici raconter nos matchs, tout le monde sait ce que les autres jouent. Impossible donc de faire un deck "surprise".


On a toujours jouer comme a car c'est ce qui se fait en tournoi habituellement. Il ne faut pas oublier que certaine personne n'ont pas l'occasion de changer souvent de deck car ils ont une petite collection, par rapport  eux a peux poser problme. Genre je sais que je vais affronter X qui joue presque toujours des deck contrle, hop je cre une line-up qui le contre. 

Moi mme j'ai une trs grosse collection, mais j'ai des prfrences pour certain archtypes et il est possible que les gens s'en rendent compte. Idem je commence  connaitre la faon de jouer de certain membre  force. Donc laisser les changements pourquoi pas, mais est-ce fair-play ?

----------


## Zirak

> Les decks doivent rester identiques pendant la dure du tournois il me semble.


A la base, oui. 





> A mon avis, on pourrait aussi revoir cette rgle pour les tournois futurs. Dj le tournois dure plusieurs mois, ce qui fait qu'on se retrouve avec 3 decks/classes qui ne sont plus d'actualit ou que l'on a plus forcment envie de jouer.


Disons que de base, avec 4/5 matchs maxi par personne, en 15 jours grand max, cela devrait tre pli, le fait que cela dur des mois, c'est un peu parce que tout le monde s'en fou...

Je comprend trs bien que tout le monde n'a pas forcment une demi-journe ou une journe de libre pour faire le tournoi en une fois, mais bon, quand je vois des tournois de Hearthstone qui arrive  faire tous les matchs de plusieurs centaines de joueurs en 1 week-end, z'allez pas me dire qu'on a vraiment besoin de 3, 4 ou 8 mois pour faire jouer 8/10 personnes...





> Ensuite, comme il est possible de rencontrer plusieurs fois un mme joueur, est-ce qu'il y a un intrt  se r-affronter avec les mme decks. Enfin, vu qu'on vient ensuite ici raconter nos matchs, tout le monde sait ce que les autres jouent. Impossible donc de faire un deck "surprise".


Comme dans tous les tournois... 

Un deck "surprise", n'est "surprise" que contre le 1er adversaire, et encore, dans la plupart des tournois, les deck-listes sont ouvertes et connues de tous ds le dbut, pour viter les changements et la triche justement. 

Il n'y a que sur les trs gros tournois o les phases sont sur plusieurs mois (typiquement actuellement les HGG), o les listes sont modifiables, entre chaque match, pas entre chaque manche, mais bon, c'est un tournoi un peu spcifique avec un BO5 de BO3 avec les 9 classes... xD 





> C'est bien l tout le problme. Beaucoup cherchent juste dans le tournois le moyen de faire des parties "entre nous".


Bah dans ce cas, on dit "je n'ai pas le temps de m'investir dans un tournoi, mais voil mon battletag, n'hsitez pas  me proposer une partie quand je suis co si cela vous branche."

Ds le dpart, on a voulu faire un tournoi, dans lequel on essai de mettre plus ou moins de contraintes pour viter les gros dsquilibres de decks,  cause des disparits de collection, mais cela reste un tournoi, pas un match d'exhibition. ^^





> Quand je t'entends parler de "stratgie" et de "parties d'entrainement", j'en suis  des annes-lumires. L'attendu des uns et des autres est tellement diffrent qu'il y a peu de chance que l'on arrive un jour  faire un tournois DVP qui contente tout le monde. Et vu qu'on est de moins en moins nombreux  y participer, ce tournois risque de toute faon d'tre le dernier...


Non mais a oui, c'est juste que moi, j'aime bien m'investir dans ce que je fait, mais je doit tre le seul  avoir t aussi loin dans la dmarche, je ne suis pas reprsentatif. :p

A contrario, je ne comprends pas la dmarche de ceux qui se sont inscrits au tournoi pour faire des "parties amicales" avec des decks "fun" sous optimis ??? Pourquoi ne pas juste jouer ensemble lorsque l'on se croise dans le jeu  l'occasion ? Surtout maintenant que l'on peut faire ses qutes en jouant avec ses amis.

Je l'ai dj dit une fois dans le topic, mais entre les 2 derniers tournois, j'ai eu exactement 0 demandes de membres de DVP pour faire des parties, donc les parties amicales, tout le monde s'en tamponne le coquillard, et quand 2 fois par an, on se dmne pour essayer d'organiser un tournoi (avec tout ce que a implique donc), les gens se rveillent et calimrotent, car c'est un peu comptitif (alors qu'on se restreint dj du fait de la disparit des collections).

Certains ne sont clairement pas trs "logique" pour des informaticiens.  ::aie:: 


J'ai bien vu un autre format sympa ce week-end, mais vu que la plupart n'ont pas toutes les cartes, a va tre mort aussi...

Sur Gamers Origin ils ont fait un tournoi, au format Wild avec des decks d'arne. Ils ont fait 3 decks d'arne chacun, et faisaient leur BO3 comme a (enfin la 1re phase tait en BO2 avec un ban).

Pour faire a ils sont pass par un site comme Heartpown qui permet de simuler des drafts d'arne, avec choix de la classe parmi 3 alatoires (donc on ne prend pas non plus ses classes prfres), puis tirages des listes, la seule contrainte tant de se limiter  2 exemplaires max par cartes pour pouvoir faire le deck aprs. 

Mais bon, c'est pareil, ils ont fait leur draft, ils ont fait une capture d'cran de la liste (pour qu'on puisse vrifier que le deck cr pour le tournoi correspond bien  celui draft), *et il n'y avait pas de changement dans les listes entre chaque match.* 

Mais pour faire a, il faut que tout le monde ait pratiquement toutes les cartes, sinon certains ne pourront pas complter les decks, et si ils font du "remplissage alatoire" pour les complter, ce n'est plus quitable pour les autres qui ont les cartes, car le taux de rares / piques / lgendaires ne sera pas le mme (dj qu'il n'est pas forcment trs galitaire en vritable arne).  ^^

----------


## halaster08

> J'ai bien vu un autre format sympa ce week-end, mais vu que la plupart n'ont pas toutes les cartes, a va tre mort aussi...
> 
> Sur Gamers Origin ils ont fait un tournoi, au format Wild avec des decks d'arne. Ils ont fait 3 decks d'arne chacun, et faisaient leur BO3 comme a (enfin la 1re phase tait en BO2 avec un ban).
> 
> Pour faire a ils sont pass par un site comme Heartpown qui permet de simuler des drafts d'arne, avec choix de la classe parmi 3 alatoires (donc on ne prend pas non plus ses classes prfres), puis tirages des listes, la seule contrainte tant de se limiter  2 exemplaires max par cartes pour pouvoir faire le deck aprs. 
> 
> Mais bon, c'est pareil, ils ont fait leur draft, ils ont fait une capture d'cran de la liste (pour qu'on puisse vrifier que le deck cr pour le tournoi correspond bien  celui draft), *et il n'y avait pas de changement dans les listes entre chaque match.* 
> 
> Mais pour faire a, il faut que tout le monde ait pratiquement toutes les cartes, sinon certains ne pourront pas complter les decks, et si ils font du "remplissage alatoire" pour les complter, ce n'est plus quitable pour les autres qui ont les cartes, car le taux de rares / piques / lgendaires ne sera pas le mme (dj qu'il n'est pas forcment trs galitaire en vritable arne).  ^^


Pourquoi pas, j'aime bien le principe mme si la qualit des decks est du coup hautement RNG, pour viter le problme des cartes que tout le monde n'as pas on pourrait limit le draft aux cartes standard, sinon les cartes a se craft, en arne les lgendaires/piques sont rares et si vraiment a te coute trop cher en poussire (limite a fixer) on autaurise un re-roll.
En parlant de re-roll si mon deck ne me plait pas, qu'est-ce qui m'empche d'en refaire d'autres et de n'envoyer que ceux qui me plaisent?

----------


## Zirak

> En parlant de re-roll si mon deck ne me plait pas, qu'est-ce qui m'empche d'en refaire d'autres et de n'envoyer que ceux qui me plaisent?


Pour remettre les choses dans le contexte : c'tait un tournoi de streameurs pro, faisant tous parti d'une mme quipe, avec strictement rien  gagner (un peu comme ici quoi).

Et malgr le fait que c'tait un truc "pour le fun," et qu'ils se faisaient tous "absolument confiance" les uns les autres, bah ils devaient tous filmer leurs drafts et envoyer la vido (bon aprs, je n'ai pas tout le dtail non plus, mais il fallait qu'il y ait certaines infos de visibles sur la vido je pense, surement au moins l'heure, et aprs je ne sais pas ^^).


Aprs voil, j'ai trouv le format sympa, mais ce n'est clairement pas faisable ici, dj demander aux gens d'annoncer 3 classes, on dirait que c'est la fin du monde, alors se filmer en train de faire de faux drafts d'arne, n'y pensons pas... xD

Et puis bon, puisqu'apparemment presque tout le monde ici voulaient un tournoi "fun" avec des decks tranquilles, qui tricheraient pour gagner ce genre de tournoi hein ?  :;):  





> pour viter le problme des cartes que tout le monde n'as pas on pourrait limit le draft aux cartes standard


Changerait rien, tout le monde n'a pas les cartes en standard non plus. ^^





> sinon les cartes a se craft, en arne les lgendaires/piques sont rares et si vraiment a te coute trop cher en poussire (limite a fixer) on autaurise un re-roll


Oui les cartes a se craft, mais les gens qui ne jouent pas assez pour dj craft les cartes indispensables, ne vont pas s'amuser  craft des piques / lgendaires pas forcment terrible juste pour un tournoi fun.  :;): 



Enfin dans notre situation, pour que tout le monde soit sur un pied d'galit (ce qui n'est dj pas le cas dans un "vrai tournoi", puisque chacun vient en assumant sa collection), je ne vois que 2 possibilits :

- comme dans les vrais tournois, chacun fait avec ce qu'il a, et si vous n'avez pas, bah vous ne participez pas ou en consquence de cause.  ::aie:: 

- on limite la cration de deck, aux cartes pas "standard" mais "de base", et on se fait grosso modo des decks d'aubergistes du mme niveau que lorsque l'on commence le jeu, tout le monde ayant obligatoirement ces cartes l (mais bon du coup, faut plus ou moins oublier le fait de faire des decks de tel ou tel archtype). 


Tout autre rgle (limitation du nombre de carte de telle ou telle raret, ou limitation rpartition dans les decks ou autres), au final quand bien mme cela changerait quelque chose (et on a vu ici que ce n'tait pas le cas), c'est mettre des contraintes  une minorit de joueur, pour compenser l'intrt moindre  l'gard du jeu des autres, bref, on pnalise ceux qui jouent vraiment au jeu, du coup dj, le "fun" part avec un sacr handicap lol.

Alors moi, cela ne me drange pas de jouer avec des contraintes, mais dj que a me limite dans mon gameplay, ce n'est pas pour me faire pourrir derrire car les gens qui jouent 3 fois tous les 2 mois n'arrivent toujours pas  gagner ou ne trouve pas a fun de croiser les "decks de la meta" (meta dont on ne sait pas comment ils ont connaissance, puisqu'ils ne jouent pratiquement jamais et tout en sachant que la meta n'est pas la mme aux diffrents paliers de rangs... m'enfin bon...). ^^

Je regarde des streams tous les jours pratiquement, et tous les streameurs s'accordent  dire que la meta n'a jamais t aussi riche depuis le dbut de HS, et qu'elle change pratiquement toutes les semaines, voir plusieurs fois par semaine (quand ce ne sont pas des archtypes entier qui apparaissent ou disparaissent, c'est au moins des volutions de listes pour s'adapter justement).

Et ici, on a des joueurs, qui sont blass de cette meta "aggro", trs limite, qu'ils subissent "depuis des mois".  On ne doit pas jouer au mme jeu, ou pas sur le mme serveur, fallait le dire que vous aviez vos collections compltes sur le serveur Asia...  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## halaster08

> Pour remettre les choses dans le contexte : c'tait un tournoi de streameurs pro, faisant tous parti d'une mme quipe, avec strictement rien  gagner (un peu comme ici quoi).Et malgr le fait que c'tait un truc "pour le fun," et qu'ils se faisaient tous "absolument confiance" les uns les autres, bah ils devaient tous filmer leurs drafts et envoyer la vido (bon aprs, je n'ai pas tout le dtail non plus, mais il fallait qu'il y ait certaines infos de visibles sur la vido je pense, surement au moins l'heure, et aprs je ne sais pas ^^).


Oui je sais j'ai vu quelques games mais je savais pas pour les vidos de pick des cartes.




> Aprs voil, j'ai trouv le format sympa, mais ce n'est clairement pas faisable ici, dj demander aux gens d'annoncer 3 classes, on dirait que c'est la fin du monde, alors se filmer en train de faire de faux drafts d'arne, n'y pensons pas... xD
> 
> Et puis bon, puisqu'apparemment presque tout le monde ici voulaient un tournoi "fun" avec des decks tranquilles, qui tricheraient pour gagner ce genre de tournoi hein ?


J'ai pas dit qu'il y aurais de la triche, mais voil c'est le premier "tournoi" que je fait ici et je vois que a part dj en live donc de suite je pense aux ventuelles accusation de triche.




> Je regarde des streams tous les jours pratiquement, et tous les streameurs s'accordent  dire que la meta n'a jamais t aussi riche depuis le dbut de HS, et qu'elle change pratiquement toutes les semaines, voir plusieurs fois par semaine (quand ce ne sont pas des archtypes entier qui apparaissent ou disparaissent, c'est au moins des volutions de listes pour s'adapter justement).


Je suis assez d'accord, sauf que le tournoi a commenc a une poque o les decks taient plus aggros c'est seulement plus tard que la mta a chang. Et comme on ne change pas les decks, on a du retard.


Bref, moi ce concept me plait bien, si tu veux faire un duel sur ce format je suis dispo

----------


## Zirak

> Oui je sais j'ai vu quelques games mais je savais pas pour les vidos de pick des cartes.


Si, certains (comme Keuhn et quelques autres) ont mme post leur vido sur leur chane Youtube avec l'explication de pourquoi telle ou telle carte, etc.





> J'ai pas dit qu'il y aurais de la triche, mais voil c'est le premier "tournoi" que je fait ici et je vois que a part dj en live donc de suite je pense aux ventuelles accusation de triche.


Non  ce niveau l, on n'a pas de soucis ici, et puis bon, tricher pour un tournoi o il n'y a rien  la cl, il faut vraiment avoir un problme. ^^

C'est surtout que l'on avait pas la mme "dfinition" de ce que ce reprsentait ce tournoi pour chacun, et comment on l'envisageait, le problme tant de se rveiller "aprs" le dbut du tournoi.





> Je suis assez d'accord, sauf que le tournoi a commenc a une poque o les decks taient plus aggros c'est seulement plus tard que la mta a chang. Et comme on ne change pas les decks, on a du retard.


Bon, le tournoi a dbut y'a 1 mois et demi max, donc y'a pas eu de nouvelle extension ou quoi que ce soit depuis, donc la meta ne s'est pas compltement inverse non plus depuis. 

Le problme, je pense que c'est surtout un biais humain, on se rappelle plus facilement du deck aggro qui vient de nous rouler dessus en 3/4 tours, que des X decks que l'on a affront "normalement" avant.

Dans la meta actuelle, on trouve de tous les types de decks, et a ne date pas de 15 jours. Suffit de voir les liens de vicioussyndicate que j'ai mis y'a plusieurs jours, c'est ceux que j'ai utilis pour prparer le tournoi, (donc c'est la photo de la meta de y'a 2 mois presque), et  part les pourcentages de prsence de certains qui ont un peu vari, les archtypes sont globalement les mmes.

Et puis mme si la meta volue, un tournoi n'est pas exactement pareil  la meta, perso, j'ai 2 versions diffrentes de certains decks que j'utilise pour le tournoi, pas parce que la meta a volue, mais parce que dans un deck de tournoi, tu as moins de variance dans les decks que tu affrontes, tu peux donc entrer plus de cartes "tech", qui sont des cartes mortes en ladder.

Et surtout, encore une fois, si les gens taient prsents pour faire leurs matchs, on aurait pas besoin de pouvoir faire voluer les listes pour suivre la meta, en 15 jours cela aurait du tre fini.

C'est comme le tournoi d'avant qui a dur 8 mois ou je ne sais plus combien de temps, alors oui forcment, quand y'a 2 extensions qui ont le temps de sortir le temps de finir le tournoi, a chamboule la meta...  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 





> Bref, moi ce concept me plait bien, si tu veux faire un duel sur ce format je suis dispo


Ca demande un peu d'organisation mais oui a peut se faire.

Enfin perso, y'a pleins de formats qui me tentent, genre faire un BO17 avec les 9 classes chacun, ou des trucs du genre, mais faut du temps quoi  ::D:

----------


## Alvaten

Alvaten VS Barsy

Match 1 : Druide bte VS Guerrier qute
Trs mauvais matchup pour moi. Barsy prend rapidement l'avantage et je n'ai rien pour grer ses taunt  rptions. Il gagne facilement 38-0

Match 2 : Pala contrle VS Mage qute
Encore un mauvais matchup. Je sais que son deck repose sur un OTK et mon deck et lent, ce qui va lui laisser le temps de la mettre en place. Le match se droule comme je l'imaginais, il pioche un max et ma sortie est lente. Quand enfin les thon arrivent ils sont geles ou grs. J'ai chaud au fesse mais j'arrive  proc ce deux blocs et le tuer alors qu'il lui reste 5 cartes dans le deck (dont Antonidas)

Match 3 : Guerrier qute VS chasseur mid
Meilleur matchup cette fois, je sais que le chasseur aime moyen les taunt  rptions. Je dchante quand il menchane plusieurs grosse cratures dont deux grande crinires. Il l'emporte assez vite de nouveau. 

Match 4 : Guerrier qute VS Mage qute
J'ai en main de base un rat dloyal, carte clef qui peux me donner la victoire. J'attend le tour 7 et une main bien garnie pour esprer faire tomber une carte clef mais un grimoire bavard descend ... le deuxime rat arrive deux tours plus tard et cette fois c'est un gnome qui sort ! Pour avoir pas mal jouer le deck mage, je sais que a lui fait trs mal, pas facile de win contre un guerrier contrle avec seulement 1 gnome. Du coup le match prend du temps. Plus de carte dans le deck pour Barsy, ils lance la combo mais comme prvu le gnome manquant lui manque et narrive pas  me tuer (il me tue cependant un tour aprs) ! Sauf que j'ai moi mme ma combo en main, j'ai le pouvoir de Ragna en jeu, Baerdo et 4 pices en main je sais que seul la chance peux moffrir la victoire. 5 pouvoirs et un coup d'arme me permettent de clean son bord et de le passer  2PV et la fatigue le tue  son tour. Ca se joue  rien car si mon pouvoir avais t une fois face de plus le bloc procait  6PV et la fatigue ne le tuais plus. Au lieu de a je tue son taunt et le passe  2 d'un coup d'arme. Je gagne aussi  cause d'une erreur de pioche de Barsy. 

Superbe game !

Match 5 : Druide bte VS Mage qute
Trs bon marchup pour moi cette fois, ma sortie est moyenne mais finalement aprs quelques tours je prend l'avantage. Je case un Tyrantus T10 pioch au T9,  moins d'une nova je sais que c'est quasi win, cette carte tant une plaie pour le mage. Je fait proc ces deux bloc et Barsy lance sa combo. Il lui manque un gnome et malheureusement pour lui il est visiblement dans les deux dernire carte de son deck. Il pioche tout ce qu'il peux mais la victoire lui chappe,.

Je gagne 3-2

Trs belle partie, j'ai bien transpir et pas qu'a cause de la chaleur touffante de ma chambre  ::aie::

----------


## Alvaten



----------


## Barsy

Bien jou  Alvaten, c'tait de trs belles parties (c'est toujours mieux de perdre 3-2 que 3-0  ::P: ). Le mage quete OTK passe parfois, parfois pas. Mais c'est un deck que j'aime beaucoup jouer parce qu'il demande pas mal de rflexion pour survivre.

----------


## halaster08

> a s'amuse bien ici lol ?
> Pourquoi vous faites a c'est quoi le but ??


La rponse a ta deuxime question est dans la premire

----------


## Alvaten

@halaster08 tu est dispo demain soir ?

----------


## halaster08

Oui, tous les soirs jusqu'a jeudi.

----------


## Alvaten

Rsum de mon match contre Halaster 

Match 1 : Druide bte VS Prtre silence 
Halaster me semble faire une mauvaise sortie, la mienne est correcte. Je post 2-3 crature qu'il ne gre pas et ses PV diminue. Il concde quand les gros commencent  descendre.

Match 2 : Pala contrle VS Chaman volution
La partie est tendu, quand un de nous prend l'avantage l'autre nettoie son board juste derrire. Il fini par prendre le dessus et une furie sanguinaire lui permet de me tuer ! 

Match 4 : Pala contrle VS Pala murloc / contrle ?
J'ai de la chance de pouvoir placer plusieurs bon taunt qui me permette de bien tenir. Encore une parie trs tendue ou on prend l'avantage sur l'autre l'un aprs l'autre. Finalement N'Zoth fait comme souvent la diffrence dans ce genre de matchup et m'offre la victoire un tour aprs son entre en jeu.   

Match 5 : Guerrier qute VS Pala murloc / contrle ?
La partie s'engage bien pour Halaster. Deux bastons me permettent de me sortir d'une situation complique mais ma main s'puise et  l'usure il l'emporte logiquement (malgr un pouvoir de ragna chanceux qui me donne un espoirs  un moment)

Match 6 : Guerrier qute VS Prtre silence 
Trs dfavorable matchup pour Halaster. Logiquement c'est la foire au taunt et il n'arrive pas  tout gr. Je l'emporte assez facilement sans qu'il ne puisse vraiment y faire grand chose. 

Je l'emporte 3-2, GG  lui. Deux des trois game taient bien tendues comme je les aime.

----------


## halaster08

Petite prcision:
C'est un chaman lem pur, de mon cru, pas d'volve
C'est bien un paladin contrle avec des murlocs pour gerer l'early game

Par contre je voudrais porter rclamation auprs de l'arbitre de ce tournoi, mon adversaire a tent de soudoyer avec une qute a 80 gold, c'est de la triche a, non?

----------


## Alvaten

> C'est un chaman lem pur, de mon cru, pas d'volve


OK merci, je n'tait pas sur du tout pour le cham. J'ai not a au moment ou tu m'a sorti une devolve. Je me suis dit aprs avoir post que ca ressemblait plus un un elem en effet. 




> Par contre je voudrais porter rclamation auprs de l'arbitre de ce tournoi, mon adversaire a tent de soudoyer avec une qute a 80 gold, c'est de la triche a, non?


Je n'aime pas les dlateurs. En tant qu'arbitre je t'limine du tournoi !

----------


## halaster08

> Je n'aime pas les dlateurs. En tant qu'arbitre je t'limine du tournoi !


Nooooooooooooooon !!!
J'aurais ma vengence la prochaine fois.

Je voudrais porter une autre rclamation auprs de l'arbitre, l'un des joueurs (que je ne nommerais pas, je suis pas un dlateur) est aussi arbitre et prends des dcisons injuste qui lui profite, c'est de la triche a, non?




> J'ai not a au moment ou tu m'a sorti une devolve


Dvolve est tellement fort dans la mta actuelle (et en gnral mme) j'en ai au moins une copie dans tous mes decks shaman

----------


## Zirak

Bon bah on a fait un match "pour le fun" avec Halaster, puisqu'il est limin et qu'on n'allait donc pas se croiser dans le tournoi.

Et bien moralit de l'histoire, une line-up anti-aggro, contre une line-up aggro, a pique normment...  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Je rsumerais les matchs ainsi a ira plus vite :

Je me suis fait rouler dessus.  ::aie:: 

C'est vraiment dommage que c'tait pour "du beurre", car si on s'tait crois en finale, Halaster gagnait trs facilement ce tournoi avec un magnifique 3-0. 


Gros GG  la lui, ce n'tait pas compltement  sens unique (2 parties sur 3 sont alles bien au del des 10 tours, juste la dernire contre son prtre qui a d se finir tour 7/8 je crois), mme si j'ai surtout lutt pour l'honneur.  ::D:

----------


## halaster08

C'tait clairement pas a sens unique.
La premire mon shaman tait a 8pv T5, j'ai eu peur. Mais une fois le board stabilis c'tait gagn.
La deuxime si alex n'tait pas au fond du deck tu aurais peut-tre gagn (j'avais encore du heal en main donc c'est pas sur)
Par contre la troisime j'ai vraiment fait une sortie champagne et pourtant c'est clairement mon deck le moins fort, mais c'est vrai que contre aggro il reste bon quand mme.
En tout cas je comprends pas pourquoi son premier adversaire a abandonn, il est facile a battre Zirak ^^




> C'est vraiment dommage que c'tait pour "du beurre", car si on s'tait crois en finale, Halaster gagnait trs facilement ce tournoi avec un magnifique 3-0.


C'est le jeu, en mme temps je suis surtout venu pour m'amuser et c'est russi.

----------


## Zirak

Petit up ! 

Du coup il ne reste que votre match Alvaten et Nhaps pour dterminer le finaliste qui m'affrontera ? 

Si vous arrivez  vous caler un rdv d'ici l, je devrais tre normalement disponible une bonne partie du week-end pour faire la finale si jamais.

----------


## Alvaten

Impossible pour moi avant dimanche en fin d'aprs midi, mais a partir de la je suis dispo tous les soirs

----------


## Alvaten

Nhaps ne rpond pas et je l'ai pas vu depuis un bon moment, surement en vacances  ::):

----------


## Zirak

Mais c'est quoi tout ces gens en vacances n'importe quand ?? Vous pouvez pas vous faire imposer tout vos congs en plein t comme les autres !!  ::aie:: 


(petite voix diabolique) Et dire qu'il suffirait  l'arbitre de le dclarer forfait pour se retrouver en finale et enfin conclure ce tournoi.  ::twisted::  ::twisted:: 


 ::mouarf::

----------


## Nhaps

Yo les gens, ouais j'tais en vacances, 2 semaines. Alvaten on fait le match vite fait ce soir si tu veux.

----------


## Alvaten

Pas de stress, n'importe quel soir cette semaine me conviens  ::):

----------


## Nhaps

au fait vas y je te laisse la victoire, le soir je suis a fond sur un autre jeu et puis les decks du tournoi je les maitrise pu du tout  ::):

----------


## Alvaten

Alvaten contre Zirak, final 

Match 1 : 
Druide bte (moi) contre druide token : match  sens unique, son deck est plus rapide que le miens et forcment je me fait rouler dessus

Match 2 :
Pala contrle (moi) contre pala murloc : c'est encore une fesse pour moi. Sorie dgueulasse de mon adversaire, je prend en 6 tours malgr une sortie trs valable contre agro. 

Match 3 : 
Pala contrle (moi) contre mage burn : l je sais que le matchup est pour moi. J'ai beaucoup de taunt et surtout beaucoup de soin. Comme je l'imaginais, je ne suis jamais vraiment en difficult et je remporte le match. 

Match 4 : 
War qute (moi)  contre mage burn : matchup aussi en ma faveur, mme si moins favorable que le pala. Le Chroniqueur Cho arrive en main T3, c'est pas souvent qu'il est si bien pour moi celui l. Le match est tendu, heureusement que j'ai 15 d'armure sinon Alextrasa aurait eu raison de moi. Je l'emporte non sans luter avec encore 10+2 PV 

Match 5 : 
Druide bte contre mage burn : je peux la win mais ma sortie est catastrophique (Tyrantus et des sort de boost, et je pioche que de la M) victoire facile pour Zirak

Zirak remporte ce tournoi ! GG  lui

----------


## virginieh

Salut,

Remonte des sous sol du forum pour proposer un nouveau tournoi.
Dans la prochaine extension il y a une carte lgendaire particulire, Whizzbang qui change le deck en dbut de partie de faon alatoire entre 18 des decks par defaut quand on souhaite en crer un nouveau.
Est ce que a tenterais des joueurs de crafter cette carte et de faire un tournoi bas sur ce principe ?

----------


## Zirak

Salut,

Alors perso, cela fait un moment que je n'ai pas rejou  HS (je ne sais mme pas si j'ai jou sur l'extension en cours ou mme ouvert des boosters), notamment car je n'avais plus de pc, le nouveau "monstre" arrivant normalement cette semaine, je risque de passer mes quelques heures de jeux sur des "vrais" jeux pour rattraper le retard (FF15, Monster Hunter World, et quelques survivals qui trainent).  ::aie:: 

Cela dit, je ne serais pas contre cette ide de tournoi, par contre, pas sr de rinvestir dans des cartes ds la sortie de l'extension et je ne suis pas sr d'avoir assez de poussires en stock pour crafter une lgendaire, donc cela dpendra de quand vous voulez organiser cela, concernant ma participation.

----------


## shadowmoon

Bonjour

J'ai rejou vite fait le week-end dernier aprs plus d'un an d'absence, du coup je dois me mettre  jour sur les 3 dernires extensions.  ::scarymov:: 

Donc, pour moi, pas de tournoi pour l'instant, je dois me familiariser avec tous les mcanismes mis en place dans ces extension.  ::|:

----------


## Zardas

Si je ne dit pas de btises, Wizzbang te file un deck alatoire parmi les decks pr-construits. Et il y en a des nuls et des trs nuls, donc pas sr que a soit trs quilibr  ::?:

----------


## virginieh

Ca sera purement alatoire, il y a des decks qui sont jouables (et on n'a pas vu encore ceux qui sortiront avec l'extension).
C'est une carte qui permet justement de jouer avec un deck choisi alatoirement parmis 18 (2 par classes) prconstruits quand on en cre un nouveau.
L'avantage c'est que pas besoin de cartes spcifique  part celle l, ce qui fait qu'a part les 1600 poussires pour la crafter, a ne coute rien et a mets  galit tout le monde quelque soit l'tat de son compte. 
C'est pour a que baser un tournoi sur cette carte me semblait fun.

----------


## halaster08

Bonjour,

Pas sur d'avoir envie de dpenser 1600 poussire pour a. Si je le loot pourquoi pas mais mon nombre de poussires tant limit je ne suis pas sur d'avoir envie de crafter celle l en premier.

----------


## Alvaten

Perso je joue encore  HS, un peu moins qu'avant mais toujours assez rgulirement. 

Je suis chaud pour un petit tournoi ou mme juste des partie pour le fun. L'ide de Wizzbang pourrait tre fun, mais le problme c'est le craft de la carte. Comme Halaster, clairement j'ai pas trop envie de payer 1600 poussire pour a, d'autant qu'aprs un tel vnement pas sur que j'ai envie de la rejouer ^^

Avec un peu de bol, Blizzard va nous faire un brase de fer avec Wizzbang, ca nous laissera une semaine pour tout jouer par contre haha  ::aie::

----------

